# Rare--Photos of HF Members



## ScareShack

Here you'll find some really hard to find pics of your fellow members.
This is purly for fun, so if u comment, you may end up here.
First of course we have this guy! Who is it?









and this one claims not to be a wrestler.yeah, o.k..explain this pic then.
his name is...........









:zombie:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well Rob and Mark, you have some 'splain' to do! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Now Mark, looks like you're talking a beating here?


----------



## skullboy

Hey FE,You got no work to do today?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It does appear that way, though I need to hire someone before monday


----------



## ScareShack

jeff.im rolling.great!!!

Hum..u and skullboy posted........need to dig up some scoop on u to and find those hidden pics u guys got.


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> It does appear that way, though I need to hire someone before monday


im sending ya my resume!!!!!

whats the job for ????? goffing off I hope!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

> Hum..u and skullboy posted........need to dig up some scoop on u to and find those hidden pics u guys got.


Make it a good one, I'll have a surprise for you later! lol


----------



## skullboy

Cant wait.


----------



## ScareShack

Jeff, wasnt there a pic of rob, before he lost all that weight?
I cant seem to find it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

johnny933 said:


> Jeff, wasnt there a pic of rob, before he lost all that weight?
> I cant seem to find it.


Well, it seems to be here now! lol


----------



## ScareShack

Oh yeh, thats the one, he's looking so much better these days.

whats the job for????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

J933 wrote "This is purly for fun, so if u comment, you may end up here."

Just rememeber, if you can dish it out, you can take it as well!

Now Rob, isn't there a pic of me floating around out there in a crown???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

johnny933 said:


> whats the job for????


I need to find someone to clean 24 apt buildings once per week.


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> J933 wrote "This is purly for fun, so if u comment, you may end up here."
> 
> Just rememeber, if you can dish it out, you can take it as well!
> 
> Now Rob, isn't there a pic of me floating around out there in a crown???


Cant wait to see what ya do jeff...........this whole thread's already gotta me pissin n rolling.

Yeh rob, that pic with the crown???

and oh, no dont want that job.


----------



## DeathTouch

Well, I must say I like being the one on the bottom.


----------



## Bodybagging

back by popular demand!
The King of Queens!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Now that is funny. I think he would be better as the fruit of the loom guy, that will work.


----------



## Hauntiholik

This is a truely disturbing thread.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hauntiholik said:


> This is a truely disturbing thread.....


You mean, disturbing in a good way, right?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You mean, disturbing in a good way, right?


Ummm sure. Just keep it nice.

Note - do not post a pic of me without my permission.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Never here.....but look out photobucket! LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Never here.....but look out photobucket! LOL


uh huh :xbones:


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You mean, disturbing in a good way, right?


I dont think so, this is disturbing!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not to bad, we need a caption for this one! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well looky here...

Can anyone clam this dancing fool??


----------



## ScareShack

I see you bought one of my bobble head dancing dolls.


----------



## Hella

Okay I needed a good laugh today, thanks guys this is hilarious. 


note to self...do not post photos of myself here anymore :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hella said:


> Okay I needed a good laugh today, thanks guys this is hilarious.
> 
> note to self...do not post photos of myself here anymore :devil:


Too late honey!!! lol


----------



## Hella

kinda figured as much..lol oh well...bring it on as I say, I can take it..lol


----------



## ScareShack

This is right before the WWE forced this guy to undergo many operations
so he could be a wwe Diva after this apperance.


----------



## slimy

This thread is the funniest thing on the forum.


Do you guys take requests? I want to be a Rock Star.


----------



## slightlymad

you guys are the best


----------



## ScareShack

Rob....leave Me Alone!


----------



## ScareShack

slimy said:


> This thread is the funniest thing on the forum.
> 
> Do you guys take requests? I want to be a Rock Star.


im sure u'll end up something!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

johnny933 said:


> Rob....leave Me Alone!


Does Rob have a new puppet? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's going down hill from here! lol

This is a clickable picture for the video!!

Rob.flv video by FrightenersEntertainment - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid92.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid92.photobucket.com/albums/l22/FrightenersEntertainment/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@l22/FrightenersEntertainment/Rob


----------



## Ms. Wicked




----------



## ScareShack

Jeff.that was awesome..........last time I post one of myself....im flippin rollin over that!!! Great job.


----------



## ScareShack

Slimy....really........ u really need to drop this Joan Jett tribute band thing u do!


----------



## ScareShack

Hella, I really think u need to consider going to some Angry Managment classes. Who in the hell is happy when beaten pep's up!









I was nice to ya.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LMAO, glad you posted that!!! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And Bodybags is at it again,
Disco is in for him!!!
Another clickable image for a view at the video!

rob3.flv video by FrightenersEntertainment - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid92.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid92.photobucket.com/albums/l22/FrightenersEntertainment/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@l22/FrightenersEntertainment/rob3


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Even at a young age J933 was curious.

* Boy Eats Poop *
Only the dog really knows for sure.


----------



## ScareShack

tastes good.........classic! I love it


----------



## ScareShack

yup. she is wicked.
This is from Ms.wicked ridding the bull at an undisclosed event!








again i was kind to ya...unless jeff gets a hold of it.


----------



## Hella

LMAO...OMG you guys are too funny. I love it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hella said:


> LMAO...OMG you guys are too funny. I love it.


I'd say so! You have a really big smile on in that picture! lol


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'd say so! You have a really big smile on in that picture! lol


.


----------



## ScareShack

SkullBoy...come her boy....come...come on boy!!!!! Come here, we got ya now!!!


----------



## Nefarious1

OMG!!! LMFAO!!!

J933 is a Genie in a bottle and you gotta rub him the right way! 

OMG! I am cryin!!!! LMFAO

This is the first time I have looked at this since waaaaaaaay earlier today... I am just catchin up! And [email protected] Joan Jett!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

Nefarious1 said:


> OMG!!! LMFAO!!!
> 
> J933 is a Genie in a bottle and you gotta rub him the right way!
> 
> OMG! I am cryin!!!! LMFAO
> 
> This is the first time I have looked at this since waaaaaaaay earlier today... I am just catchin up! And [email protected] Joan Jett!!!!


just hope ya dont get added.its coming


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

johnny933 said:


> just hope ya dont get added.its coming


It's inevitable! (sp)


----------



## strange1

What no Death Touch pics?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

strange1 said:


> What no Death Touch pics?


Indeed, he is on page 2


----------



## ScareShack

strange1 said:


> What no Death Touch pics?


theres this one as well.


----------



## skullboy

johnny933 said:


> SkullBoy...come her boy....come...come on boy!!!!! Come here, we got ya now!!!


Ah,I may be wiser than the average drunk. Nice try.Maybe this week I will post something to your liking no time today. Plus I dont have the programs you do.


----------



## ScareShack

Think its time to get out of the water and go SHAVE!!!!


----------



## Sinister

Hauntiholik said:


> This is a truely disturbing thread.....


And a goddamn silly one. 

Like Haunti sez, just keep it nice. A word of warning: The first Sinister pix shows up here and I am locking this sucker and throwing away the key. That is, after I strategically remove offending said material. I'm grinning as I type this, but I am dead serious. Have fun, but only if the ones that are the subject of "lost pix" are down with it.


----------



## ScareShack

Sinister said:


> And a goddamn silly one.
> 
> Like Haunti sez, just keep it nice. A word of warning: The first Sinister pix shows up here and I am locking this sucker and throwing away the key. That is, after I strategically remove offending said material. I'm grinning as I type this, but I am dead serious. Have fun, but only if the ones that are the subject of "lost pix" are down with it.


with that said, I dont think you'r pic will show up.

if anyone wants there's removed just say so.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

johnny933 said:


> yup. she is wicked.
> This is from Ms.wicked ridding the bull at an undisclosed event!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again i was kind to ya...unless jeff gets a hold of it.


The hat doesn't match the rest of my outfit! LOL


----------



## strange1

*Didn't quite recognize DT in those pics. 
But, I thought the hand bag looked familiar though.*

*Haven't laughed this much for some time.
LOL, Maybe you should make a calendar with these pics.  *


----------



## Bodybagging

Good Job Guys!


----------



## Nefarious1

LMFAO!!!

I LOOOOOOOVE being a big hairy sexy mf'er! That pic made my day! Ummm... Please forgive my ignorance but who is that sexy lady I am with? LOL

Thanks guys! These own!


----------



## DeathTouch

I like being bigger than Bodybagging. If I were that big, I could walk up to him in Transworld and make him smile. Or else. LOL.


----------



## ScareShack

Ms. Wicked said:


> The hat doesn't match the rest of my outfit! LOL


why you wearing a blow up cowboy hat?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

johnny933 said:


> why you wearing a blow up cowboy hat?


LMAO!!!!!! 

That somehow suits me... the bat is a nice touch!

_Beat on the brat, 
beat on the brat, 
beat on the brat with a baseball bat!
Oh yeah, 
Oh yeah, oh OH! _


----------



## ScareShack

Hey guys, I just had a blast! Mom and Dad said I looked boared so they took
me to this cool place for pizza, icecream, and rides. It was a blast. This ride here I couldnt get enough of, whata Rush! Thanks mommy and daddy xoxo .


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too funny J!!
I guess I need to defile myself as well! lol


----------



## ScareShack

that would be nice....check ur pm...i need that link again

I feel like pucking...too much pizza and rides today!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You may want to check, but I think I see your underware?


----------



## ScareShack

arghhhhhhh.....I hate when daddy takes my photo, he never gets the good angle.


----------



## ScareShack

Anyone remember when Ms. Wicked tried out for that MJ contest,
I hate to say it, but no wonder ya didnt win it.
Kellie has recently told me shes out of that, thank god, but has now moved on to be in a motley crue tribute band and has taken up skydiving!
Good choice.


----------



## ScareShack

jeff....check ur pm's........just sent ya a pic


----------



## slimy

johnny933 said:


> Slimy....really........ u really need to drop this Joan Jett tribute band thing u do!


This is by far THE single sexiest picture on the entire world wide web.


----------



## morgan8586

Slimy......I never knew you looked so good in leather.


----------



## ScareShack

Prior Pic Romoved Upon Requested.

Slimy, Yes U Do Look Good!

Morgan, Can We Post U?

Im Gonna Post A New Pic Of Me For Anyone To Mess With. It'll Be In The Pic Section.


----------



## ScareShack

just posted some pics in..."post pic of yourself" of me...so have fun...dont be to harsh with what ya comeup with.


----------



## skullboy

Sorry 933,I can't play.The only pics I found of myself are full nudes and I don't want to get banned.:googly:


----------



## ScareShack

skullboy said:


> Sorry 933,I can't play.The only pics I found of myself are full nudes and I don't want to get banned.:googly:


LOL.we get to play dress-up skullboy, u might look good in a hola dress.....lol


----------



## slightlymad

Dman cant play at work


----------



## skullboy

I think this is someone here I know.Any thoughts??

http://www.top10virals.com/viralvideos/fat-guy-dancing.html:D


----------



## slimy

Skull boy, I LOVED your video. You look great! And what moves you have! Can you teach me to dance like that?


----------



## Zombie-F

Just think I'll move this to "Fun and Games" as it's become a bit of a game for you guys.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well Z, this must have put a smile on your face?! LOL


----------



## skullboy

slimy said:


> Skull boy, I LOVED your video. You look great! And what moves you have! Can you teach me to dance like that?


I have moves you can't even imagine.Game time. :googly:


----------



## BooGirl666

I gave johnny a pic of me and after reading all of this maybe I shouldn't have. This thread is soo funny. Hopefully my pic is ok. lol. We'll see what he does with it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmm, let me see.....
Have you starred in a Zombie movie?


----------



## BooGirl666

Who me?


----------



## ScareShack

Zombie-F said:


> Just think I'll move this to "Fun and Games" as it's become a bit of a game for you guys.


So zombie, can we have permission to post you as well.

FE, did u get that pm today, what did ya think?


----------



## ScareShack

Hey, if ya need some spare change let us know, we'll all be happy to help ya out!

Whos This?????


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Jesus roller skating Christ is THAT scary. :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

johnnythunder said:


> Jesus roller skating Christ is THAT scary. :devil:


LOL......i love ur saying......
but who is it........any ideas.i give a hint if no.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looks like SM on the body of that really ugly pic I see on the internet that always reminds me of Elegant Elliot Offen.


----------



## ScareShack

johnnythunder said:


> Looks like SM on the body of that really ugly pic I see on the internet that always reminds me of Elegant Elliot Offen.


You just might have it...who is SM?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

slightlymad


----------



## ScareShack

johnnythunder said:


> slightlymad


Johhnythunder is the winner...u get, well,,,um nothing..just the glory of answering it correct. Yehhhhh......
That pic was taken of him walking out the grocery store, must be on his bad day!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I am truly a winner in life


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like Skullboy was seen at the local pub a night or two ago?
Can you tell it was last call ?


----------



## ScareShack

Im hanging with him...........we'll........ just for the beer's.
LOL..........he got ya skullboy.......perfect FE, great job!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Now THAT is comedy gold


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hella was such a Ham at a very early age!

At least she keep her diapers on!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

ok that scares me - sin should write a script around that horror :devil:


----------



## slimy

Hella got better moves than skullboy.


----------



## skullboy

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Looks like Skullboy was seen at the local pub a night or two ago?
> Can you tell it was last call ?


Just for the record.Yes I love my beer.No I dont wear sweaters and have never worn a scarf!  Funny crap though.Must have been mistaken identity.


----------



## slightlymad

Damn and i thought the paparatzi was on strike that


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Too funny J!!
> I guess I need to defile myself as well! lol


we're still waiting............... tonight would be nice


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's more fun to watch what everyone else can do!


----------



## Hella

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hella was such a Ham at a very early age!
> 
> At least she keep her diapers on!!


OH MY GODDESS, that is to freaking funny. Man I needed that laugh right now too..lol thanks Jeff.


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> It's more fun to watch what everyone else can do!


I meant we're waiting of a pic of u, just a head shot!
Come on!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

johnny933 said:


> I meant we're waiting of a pic of u, just a head shot!
> Come on!!!!


Well, I can see what I've got...


----------



## ScareShack

I gotta say this.........well lost for words right now......think u smudged ur lipstick cuttie....
what other pics u got of just you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My friend, that's the best I got right now.
Let me look a little farther!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, here a pic from a trip to GrandCayman in '04.
sorry, i appear to have had too much to drink! lol


----------



## slightlymad

*I feel so much better now*

:d


----------



## Hella

OMG, that is just wrong..lol 

will try to have some different pics of myself posted late tonight when I get home.


----------



## ScareShack

i really need some new sleepware


----------



## ScareShack

I went to a haunted ballet show last night, grabbed this pic. Never knew u two do ballet! Great job! I was clapping for yas the whole time.
Anyone know these two nuts!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

MsWicked is pretty buff! LOL nice job!!


----------



## skullboy

How is that you have been begging for jts pic now it has been up for hours and I dont see his face on some dogs ass or something?


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ok, here a pic from a trip to GrandCayman in '04.
> sorry, i appear to have had too much to drink! lol


It is a good thing for your love handles, or your wife might have fallen off. LOL.:googly:


----------



## ScareShack

Dt, those arent love handles, he left his swimming tube on from the pool eairly


----------



## DeathTouch

LOL. I guess that exaplains the blow up tube hanging out the back. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You guys are too kind! lol


----------



## ScareShack

pic removed per request......sorry


----------



## skullboy

Damn,I had no idea,JT i am proud to kno you.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Morg, here's another fine mess you've gotten me into


----------



## skullboy

Glad I didn't do it.


----------



## dynoflyer

Did I post a picture, no? Damn right I didn't.


----------



## ScareShack

Jt, not sure morg got u into that. Nice pic by the way. I give thanks to a little fly on the wall, i forget her name though, but she sure is cute!


----------



## Nefarious1

LMAO

Those pics totally own! JT, I never realized you had such big muscles... Or boobies. LOL And you have GOT to be the ultimate Hatebreed fan! Liquored up and all! LOL  

GREAT pic j933!


----------



## ScareShack

pic removed upon request......sorry


----------



## morgan8586

Jt----dude its my fault. I goaded you into this situation. For that I am sorry. Or am I? Yet the mayhem commence!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Jesus roller skating Christ - I look like this midget/dwarf whatever the hell you call them that used to be a Sixers mascot - his name was Li'l G. He later went on to star in Fox's "The Littlest Groom" show a few years back. Gross!

Oh and I'd like to see some of Pvt. Morgan in action with his government issue dagger and kung fu grip


----------



## ScareShack

When we think of sweat things, we think of candy! And the all time movie for candy is, well, we now...Wonka......
Did you know this person tried out for a roll in it.
I know there a member here, jus trying to think of there name.


----------



## ScareShack

Just got this christmas greeting car in the mail today, I figured I would share it.
Merry X-Mas I quess.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ok now that's just wrong.


----------



## DeathTouch

Well, it is wrong because the fuzzy shoes don't match the fishnet stockings.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That, and Santa must be pretty strong to support my fat ass :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

johnnythunder said:


> Ok now that's just wrong.


U guys send me the card. Thanks. Im hanging it up with my other cards from the family. Not sure it fits in, but u guys are kinda family, so i'll hang it up.
Next time find a professionally photography for you x-mas cards!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I works for me!! LOL


----------



## Nefarious1

OMG! I just saw the pic of the card and I literally did one of those melodramatic "OH MY GOD"s and fell off the chair laughing! 

That, my friends, is the best one yet!!! 

I had no idea that you were santa, morg! And what great legs you have, JT! LOL


----------



## ScareShack

as i was opening my mail I recived this card as well,
thanks guys, what a cute family we have.
Holiday Wishes To All!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Now thats a quality family photo


----------



## DeathTouch

I just want you to know that I have really senitive nipples. No teeth please.


----------



## BooGirl666

johnny933 said:


> When we think of sweat things, we think of candy! And the all time movie for candy is, well, we now...Wonka......
> Did you know this person tried out for a roll in it.
> I know there a member here, jus trying to think of there name.


"Oompa Loompa doompadee doo
I've got another puzzle for you
Oompa Loompa doompadah dee
If you are wise you'll listen to me"

Yeah yeah I just don't cut the part...Damn it.


----------



## morgan8586

I am sitting here drunk off my ass on the companies booze....and what do my blurry eyes show me.....me and JT. That is too funny......my hats off to you man......(santa hat that is)


----------



## Fangs

That was friggin Hilarious!!!! I fell off my chair laughing at seeing you--JT--on Santas---Morgans---lap! Tooooo funny! ROFLMAO


----------



## Bodybagging

DT, Baby hungwy, pop one of those puppys out and bite bite chew chew!


----------



## TearyThunder

Why does JT get to sit in Morgan's lap? It's just not fair!


----------



## ScareShack

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> That was friggin Hilarious!!!! I fell off my chair laughing at seeing you--JT--on Santas---Morgans---lap! Tooooo funny! ROFLMAO


I lauged too when I opened it, almost as much as when I opened yours.
I was gonna share it, but have seemed to lost it. I gotta go find that card u send me DFBL.


----------



## Fangs

You lost it johnny933? oh, now I'm gonna cry! :<


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm still waiting for more of my friend Morgan caught during his various antics and escapades.


----------



## morgan8586

*dancing JT*

http://www.northpoledancing.com/e356ace8.28666

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ah Morg I thought we were friends.


----------



## morgan8586

were more than friends.....were family. No body screws you harder than family....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

morgan8586 said:


> http://www.northpoledancing.com/e356ace8.28666
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Too Funny!!!!


----------



## slimy

JT makes an awesome Santa. I didn't think it would get better than the sitting on Santa's lap pose. Oh My God.



JT got mad dancin' skills.


----------



## Fangs

OMG!!!!!!! hahahahah almost fell off my chair....... hey... wait a sec... where did that candy cane go?   j/k hehehe


----------



## DeathTouch

http://www.northpoledancing.com/4c4ce999.30235

My turn.


----------



## Nefarious1

O....M....G....!

That is AWESOME!!! LMFAO


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> http://www.northpoledancing.com/4c4ce999.30235
> 
> My turn.


Well DT, red is definitly your color! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I wonder what a dancing elf Morg looks like?


----------



## morgan8586

oh no......leave Morg out of this.....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> MsWicked is pretty buff! LOL nice job!!


That's right; don't mess with me! 

I've not been on here in days! Who am I tossing in the air?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Morg the Mad Elf*

http://www.elfyourself.com/?userid=db1aeccaa90a2b17910dea2G06121814

Brother, you rock the jingle bells hard.


----------



## morgan8586

I deserve that......


----------



## Nefarious1

WOO HOO, morg!! 
I think you are rockin the stripes right off those tights!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think more talented members of this fine board need to get their butts in gear and create more fabulous holiday mirth


----------



## Fangs

I'm still waiting to see mine! :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

Look what I just found.


----------



## skullboy

Who Dat?


----------



## ScareShack

Some dark fanged bat chick mailed it to me


----------



## skullboy

Is she crazy?


----------



## slimy

Holy hell!!!!!


Fangs killed Rudolf so she could lead the sleigh.


----------



## morgan8586

hee,hee ha,ha


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's awesome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another good one!


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Another good one!


Jeff, im bummed u didnt send me a card, i'll have to hope its in todays mail.
lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

johnny933 said:


> Jeff, im bummed u didnt send me a card, i'll have to hope its in todays mail.
> lol


Funny man, I was just thinking the same damn thing! LOL


----------



## ScareShack

Thanks for the card FE! Not sure if I want to hang it on the fridge though.lol


----------



## DeathTouch

Now that is what I call a misfit toy. LOL.


----------



## Hellrazor

OMG I dont care what you do to me for posting here, because I just elfed everyone I know. That "elf-a- morphesus" ROCKS!!!

Thanks JT for turning me onto it!!!

LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

To give holiday torment credit where credit is due - my buddy Morg first abused me privately with the Elf Yourself, so you have him to thank!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

johnny933 said:


> Thanks for the card FE! Not sure if I want to hang it on the fridge though.lol


Glad you like the card, next years will be more revealing!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Johnny, just got the mail...You do care!
Thanks for the card buddy!








Love the lipstick!


----------



## morgan8586

Jt--thanks for giving me the cred.


----------



## ScareShack

FE, glad ya got the mail. I'll return the pink vest to you after x-mas.
Gotta run (or got da runns...lol).


----------



## Fangs

LMAO!!! tooo funny! you are simply great with this Johnny933!!!! I love it! 
P.S.----That reindeer was mighty tasty! :devil: yummy! hehehe Bet ya can't come up with another one!


----------



## Fangs

Nice TuTu FE!. Pink is definitely your color! LMAO hehehe


----------



## ScareShack

You really gotta have some Fangs, to eat that.
Thanks for the offer, but think i'll pass on dinner.


----------



## slightlymad

oh my


----------



## BooGirl666

Fangs.. wow you really workout alot


----------



## slimy

We can see Fangs isn't troubled by holiday pounds.


----------



## dynoflyer

Is squirrel meat low fat?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

johnny933 said:


> Think its time to get out of the water and go SHAVE!!!!


This has to be the best one yet! LOL (Sickie imagines a protective bubble around himself)


----------



## ScareShack

Sickie Ickie said:


> (Sickie imagines a protective bubble around himself)


I saw that pic somewhere, with the full body cover bubble thingie.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hey, I'm an actor- bring it on to me! I want to play! :-D


----------



## ScareShack

Sickie Ickie said:


> Hey, I'm an actor- bring it on to me! I want to play! :-D


sorry, had to remove pic


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Now all I need is my rubber duckie! :-D


----------



## slightlymad

Never thought you would do THAT kind of acting......


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Acting as if I do that sort of acting is acting.


----------



## Fangs

johnny933 said:


> You really gotta have some Fangs, to eat that.
> Thanks for the offer, but think i'll pass on dinner.


Are you sure you want to pass? Tastes like chicken! :googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Tastes like chicken, looks like cannibalism.


----------



## Fangs

Cmon sickie!!! You know you want some! hehehe :devil:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Well sure, but how about some food first? hehehehehehheheee


----------



## Fangs

hmmm LOL.. i thought that was food... hehehee j/k


----------



## ScareShack

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LOL That's better than I look in real life. See? Pictures TAKE OFF 100 pounds! ppppppp


----------



## ScareShack

Well, I can who u got your screen name. Nice pacifier, by the way!


----------



## BooGirl666

O my.... lol


----------



## ScareShack

No wonder your stuff looks so real!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

johnny933 said:


> No wonder your stuff looks so real!


Dang Bags, the secret is out! lol


----------



## krypt

thats where my leg went


----------



## Sickie Ickie

sexy leg!


----------



## Fangs

Ha hahaha........ i knew it! I knew they looked to good to be latex! :>


----------



## Bodybagging

no no no Im Bodybagging, not Bodysnatching, LOL


----------



## Ghostess

LMAO... this has got to be the BEST thread ever!


----------



## ScareShack

Ohhhhh, a nice new fresh victem....lol


----------



## Ghostess

Uh oh.......


----------



## Fangs

He He He....... LMAO! :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

I need some suggestions with this one! How do u not de-face a beautiful women, but make it funny! What shall we to to ghotess?


----------



## Fangs

Well, of course you need to cut out and keep her head.. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Beauty Queen Anybody?


----------



## ScareShack

I agree SI, this will be hard.


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... I ain't nothin' speshul... just gimme sumpin trashy... I'm just an ol' ******* woman.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmm, I'll come up with something....
Would you say you're a "pull my finger" kinda girl? LOL


----------



## Ghostess

Hmm... would that be the one holding out said finger, or the one pulling?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Either, it's a "fart joke" thing....LOL


----------



## Ghostess

I swing both ways actually. 



As far as the FART thing goes...


----------



## skullboy

I will wait 13 days b4 responding


----------



## ScareShack

Not sure how u guys do it in texas, but think ill pass on that grilling!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

OH dear.


----------



## DeathTouch

I think I lost my tooth brush on that one.


----------



## Ghostess

Doh!


----------



## slimy

RK is rocking the polka dots.


----------



## morgan8586

Ha!


----------



## roadkill

You do realize, J933, that your time will come too amigo? It's all good. In fact I didn't know you had found my pic in that polka-dotted get up. You musta spent hours on Google.


----------



## roadkill

I cannot believe I found this rare shot of Johnny933. Apparently he HAS spent some time in Texas!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That put a stain on my brain! LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

The worse part of it is, that is one of his props. LOL.


----------



## Death's Door

LMAO!!!! I can see why these are rare photos.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You will not believe it.
Skullboy had shown himself during a Halloween party last year.
One hell of a costume buddy!


----------



## skullboy

I had better not get in trouble for that !Funny but alas not me.If I looked like that I would be more popular.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not believing you, could you give us a wink?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

or at least have the eyes look up and down fast?


----------



## Death's Door

Skullboy - What big eyes you have!!!


----------



## Ghostess

WHOA! Did you get an eye enlargement SkullBoy??


----------



## DeathTouch

It is a good thing he didn't pick out squidworth.


----------



## Ghostess

Squidward Testi-- I mean Tentacles?


----------



## skullboy

Ghostess said:


> WHOA! Did you get an eye enlargement SkullBoy??


I did have lasik,do you like them?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

...look deep into my eyes...


----------



## Ghostess

Well... eyes aren't really MY thing, but I reckon they are nice. Nicer than my eyes anyway.


----------



## skullboy

Is today pick on that nice gentleman skullboy day?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wow. Now that's a picture for the ages.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

All ages! IT's Spongebob!


----------



## Death's Door

Who's this nice gentleman skullboy you're talking about.


----------



## skullboy

Here I Am!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

My, what big eyes you have...


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> My, what big eyes you have...


YOU TOO,HUH.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

My eyes get bigger looking at your eyes!


----------



## slightlymad

Pop


----------



## slimy

*sings to himself*

"I only have eyes for you"


----------



## BooGirl666

LMAO! Hey we can have grilled squirrel and grilled roadkill.. yum


----------



## roadkill

Nothing wrong with a little grilled squirrel. I don't recommend the roadkill though. I think it's off.

Spongebob looks scared. Did you see how his "eyes" were bugging out??? Musta seen Squidward's testi...ummmm .... tentacles


----------



## ScareShack

You are sick (i).....glad ya got the right gear.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The jimmy-hat fits just right! lol


----------



## roadkill

Rotflmaotsomn!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

OH my.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You will not believe this, but....
But SkullBoy's been at it again!


----------



## skullboy

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You will not believe this, but....
> But SkullBoy's been at it again!


OK,now that is truley sick and wrong!!!!! If I could really do that I would be in movies.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Skullboy, do you want to hang out more?


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You will not believe this, but....
> But SkullBoy's been at it again!


Wow. Skullboys just winked at me with his one eye. Boy did that sound bad.:googly:


----------



## slightlymad

Skullboy you flirt you.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*BAD SKULLBOY BAD!!!*


----------



## roadkill

SB - if you could do that you'd be in Guiness!


----------



## morgan8586

skullboy....

ha!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I lik your winkie.


----------



## skullboy

Sickie Ickie said:


> I lik your winkie.


UH, NO YOU DONT!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Did he just say he LIK your winkie???????? Now that's naughty! Y'all git a room!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

e <----- There's the missing vowel! LOL


----------



## skullboy

Doesn't that sound just as bad?


----------



## skullboy

*Video of me,Happy now?*

Could not find pics,How about a video? 
http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/song_dance/Spongecore_Metal_Pant/


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Did you have laringytis that day or what?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

skullboy said:


> Could not find pics,How about a video?
> http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/song_dance/Spongecore_Metal_Pant/


I'm proud to know you my hardcore brother. :devil:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

hardcore? Alright!


----------



## skullboy

I worked hard to please you.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I found a pic of your earlier years skullboy!


----------



## skullboy

Sickie Ickie said:


> I found a pic of your earlier years skullboy!


That pic was edited,I was NEVER in the beatles.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Sure, now I'll bet you'll blame the Poveratis for making the picture known...


----------



## skullboy

No they only killed a princess.


----------



## Ghostess

I found a picture of SkullBoy at his favorite eatery:


----------



## scareme

Was he ordering crabby patties?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My buddy Skullboy after a hard day of drinkin'


----------



## Ghostess

Woohoooo, go SkullBOy!


----------



## scareme

Must wash eyes with soap!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Luckily, Skullboy has had bits of his bits removed, so we're safe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

does not show one ounce of em-bare-ass-ment


----------



## Ghostess

Skull boy at the strip joint:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

He looks...innocent! lol


----------



## Ghostess

Ah, yes... "innocent"... but look how EMPTY that wallet is!


----------



## scareme

Wasn't it filled with ones when he got there? But empty now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Innocent......but look what he did to this poor girl!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Skullboy ahs been assimilated?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

He died, but was reincarnated as............well.......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Soooo....Skullbetty is true!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I do believe 'tis true!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy as a baby


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sweet! He was a dreamer at a young age....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

He was also a first round draft pick by the Sixers back in the late 90s...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Man, this dude had potential!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

He did....but his illegitimate daughter showed up and ruined everything!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LMAO ROTF.....

There is nothing to be added to this display of ...? WOW


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's our Skullboy!!


----------



## dynoflyer

Lmao


----------



## slightlymad

Oh My God


----------



## dynoflyer

It's, it's, can it be? Blaquezillla!


----------



## roadkill

I cannot believe my eyes - I found an old pic of J933. Seems he was posing for a calendar.


----------



## slightlymad

think wax


----------



## Sickie Ickie

skullboy, are you sure that is your illegitimate daughter?


----------



## morgan8586

wow.....


----------



## skullboy

Man,You walk away for a minute and you just get the crap beat out of you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

did you walk or run? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

skullboy said:


> Man,You walk away for a minute and you just get the crap beat out of you.


Aren't you pround of your Iron Madien cover band CD?










Or that time you ran the New York marathon? That was pretty cool.










And what about your kids? They're chips off the old....uhm....sponge.


----------



## dynoflyer

Pay no attention, SB. You were great in LOTR


----------



## slimy

I see johnny will be dressing as a gorilla for next halloween.

It seems skullboy will be too busy to dress up for halloween. With his running marathons, losing money in strip joints, acting in blockbusters, and all of that child support for his 42 kids. ( The big black one really needs some intervention, there dad).

May we all live vicariously through you.


----------



## Ghostess

Actually, SkullBoy has been doing some modeling for FE's costume collection. Here he is with the latest in pirate garb:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

and his line he says to the strippers


----------



## roadkill

And speaking of strippers. Johnny has that covered. I present you

THE JOHNNY 2000. It even takes coins in the conveniently located coin-slot.


----------



## Ghostess

Roflmao!


----------



## dynoflyer

Now THAT's a costume!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

he;s wearing a costume and not his everyday clothes?


----------



## dynoflyer

Would that be a San Francisco Meter Maid outfit?


----------



## roadkill

Google has been my friend lately! If y'all have EVER wondered what our very own Z-meister is up to in the off season...

Well wonder no more.










Just one question - why do neither of these stunners look like Aprille??


----------



## Ghostess

Wow... I never knew ZF was so.. what's the word I'm looking for here....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

tall? lol


----------



## skullboy

I was beginning to wonder if yall forgot the other members here.


----------



## roadkill

oh no SB - just getting started!


----------



## skullboy

johnnythunder said:


> Innocent......but look what he did to this poor girl!!!


That costume was hell to wear.She kept falling out of me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Must have been frustrating...in more ways than one


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just as a reminder, only those that want to participate in this, should have their photos altered.
Let's not pick on those that wish to only watch 
If you have a question about what you're posting, you probably shouldn't.

Now, who's next......Ghostess???


----------



## ScareShack

well said FE.....i got ghostee......keep forgetting bout this thread.....sorry my pretty but u asked for it


----------



## turtle2778

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!! TOO FUNNY. The Johnny 2000 is Perfect. I want one...Tell me where to order. THat was just great RK


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

roadkill said:


> And speaking of strippers. Johnny has that covered. I present you
> 
> THE JOHNNY 2000. It even takes coins in the conveniently located coin-slot.


Now, that's got to be in the line up for this years new "ultimate" costumes!

Did I see you walkin' the strip at South Beach?


----------



## slimy

If you stare at Johnny's costume ( and I KNOW you have been skullboy) above the gumballs, you will plainly see nipple. 

Now are we going to have to raise the rating of hauntforum to PG13?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Slimy, you've got much better eyes then mine, which I'm glad! lol


----------



## Zombie-F

roadkill said:


> Google has been my friend lately! If y'all have EVER wondered what our very own Z-meister is up to in the off season...
> 
> Well wonder no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one question - why do neither of these stunners look like Aprille??


Why am I always making goofy faces in photos? I must get that from my dad.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Zombie-F said:


> Why am I always making goofy faces in photos? I must get that from my dad.


Because you need to SMILE when somebody is taking your picture!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know what, you're much more "fair skinned" then I thought...Not that I noticed! lol


----------



## dynoflyer

Lime green is not your color


----------



## turtle2778

LOL...that was too funny. I love the suit. I woulda have like to see you in red though??? Much more daring


----------



## Ghostess

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Just as a reminder, only those that want to participate in this, should have their photos altered.
> Let's not pick on those that wish to only watch
> If you have a question about what you're posting, you probably shouldn't.
> 
> Now, who's next......Ghostess???


Oh, THAT's it, pick on the Ghostess.... uh-huh... I see how it is...


----------



## ScareShack

So this is what u Texas trailer people do in ur spare time. Find a new hobby cowboy!


----------



## roadkill

Damn I miss that hat!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

orange ain't your color pard'ner


----------



## skullboy

oh-my


----------



## Fangs

Wow.... RK, that look on your face.... you must have been practicing the hula hoop all day! :> :devil: hehehe


----------



## Death's Door

Looks like RK is gearing up to be in Britney Spear's upcoming video. Work those abs!!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Work It!...You go girl!


----------



## dynoflyer

Boom shaka laka boom!


----------



## morgan8586

Poor RK.......Although, better him than me.


----------



## BooGirl666

I like to move it move it... LMAO RK


----------



## roadkill

Hell - that wasn't even my best get-up!

He really shoulda looked for better pics.


----------



## Death's Door

roadkill said:


> Hell - that wasn't even my best get-up!
> 
> He really shoulda looked for better pics.


Be careful - I gotta feeling that's what's happening as we post!!


----------



## ScareShack

im kinda lost for words!


----------



## roadkill

Awwww - Ghostess playing super-hero as a - boy???

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## DeathTouch

Nice package! LOL.


----------



## dynoflyer

As ready to kick ass as ever!


----------



## slightlymad

And she said she didnt photograph well


----------



## morgan8586

poor, poor ghostess


----------



## slimy

On the fence..........is that a tail? If it is then, Ghostess, you are one kick ass tail having superhero. I feel safe knowing the world is in good hands.


----------



## slightlymad

The Ghostess with the mostess.


----------



## Ghostess

It is indeed a tail... I am THE most supery-hero EVER!

I gotta tell ya though, those letters were hard as all get-out to get off and I lost a lot of chest hair in the process. ;-)


----------



## Death's Door

You've been working out Ghostess?


----------



## Ghostess

You noticed? :-D


----------



## slightlymad

The things that can be done with a tail........


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Mommy Mommy, come out of the shower, your tail's dripping.


----------



## dynoflyer

Would that be a prehensile tail?
1.	adapted for seizing, grasping, or taking hold of something
2.	able to perceive quickly; having keen mental grasp.
3.	greedy; grasping; avaricious.


----------



## Ghostess

Why yes, yes it is. That's why it's so SUPER. While I mesmerize my enemies with my stunning good looks and uber-hot body, I can grab the bad guys with my tail and beat them with my fists of iron. 

It's a curse to be so great and powerful sometimes. People always want to touch the tail. *shaking head*


----------



## Death's Door

You're the full package Ghostess!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

johnny933 said:


> im kinda lost for words!


Truly....ah...super.
You may want to change your diet there Super D! LOL


----------



## Ghostess

You're just jealous, Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, now that you mention it...I was a little jealous of the nipple ring! lol


----------



## Ghostess

Yeah, I know you are. You can't see the other one, it's invisible. It has a chartreuse lasso in it that I use to subdue my foes and make them sing show tunes. Wonder Woman can't beat my lasso!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know, a bikini wax may be in order here! lol


----------



## dynoflyer

Venus makes a razor for that chest hair / bikini issue you've got


----------



## Ghostess

The Venus Razor is not strong enough. I need something with more "ooomph". Like a chainsaw.


----------



## dynoflyer

In two weeks you'll see something new


----------



## ScareShack




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awwe! Them's cute babies!


----------



## Ghostess

Caught me with my pants down again!


----------



## dynoflyer

I was actually thinking about posting a picture until I saw that.


----------



## Ghostess

Awww, come on! You know you wanna be photo-hacked into something incredulous!


----------



## ScareShack

come on dyno.....join the fun!


----------



## dynoflyer

Wanna make a little wager? 

I'll take the Pats. I lose I post, you lose . . . . .what?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

dynoflyer said:


> Wanna make a little wager?
> 
> I'll take the Pats. I lose I post, you lose . . . . .what?


Good news is, you will be altered only if you agree to play.
So if you wish to post a picture, please do.

If you want to play, heck, I'll even animate you! lol


----------



## dynoflyer

Oh, I agree to play alright, but let's make it interesting.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

dynoflyer said:


> Oh, I agree to play alright, but let's make it interesting.


OK, I'll bite....


----------



## BooGirl666

johnny933 said:


>


I think Mt. Dew just came outta my nose! LMAO!!!


----------



## ScareShack

dynoflyer said:


> Oh, I agree to play alright, but let's make it interesting.


Everyone here thats posted is free game, no one has nothing to loss. So indeed, lets make it interesting...what u thinking?
Post away...its all good fun.


----------



## dynoflyer

dynoflyer said:


> Wanna make a little wager?
> 
> I'll take the Pats. I lose I post, you lose . . . . .what?


Pat won't lose. . . . moot point


----------



## morgan8586

oh that is too funny.....


----------



## ScareShack

Im so proud u made the cover!!! Great Job!!!


----------



## skullboy

Thats just plain CREEPY!


----------



## roadkill

<shudders> Simply disturbing


----------



## Ghostess

Wow, I DO have more chest hair than FE!

He's so pretty, oh so pretty...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

See Honey, you got nothing on me! lol

Ok Johnny....Hope your ready for the next one of you.
Everyone else, you may want to cover your eyes! lol


----------



## ScareShack

Jeff.......u could of at least said u liked it....lol.

U know im fair game......jesss....i posted some of myself...go to town.


----------



## Bodybagging

Oh he liked it alright, called me asking for a nice frame so he can hang it above his fireplace.


----------



## dynoflyer

Ewwwww!


----------



## slightlymad

Fe You Move Me!


----------



## Fangs

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FE, what kind of exercise do you do to keep that incredible body? And RK and Ghostess, you two were such cute babies! ;>

This is entirely tooo funny! :>


----------



## slimy

FE, for the record man, those shoes make your calves look HUGE. 


Red is definatley your color.


----------



## ScareShack

I just want to know his beauty tips.
How u do the make-up....i need ur tips....
foundation..then what...blush....eyes...help me...u rock!
Want ur secerets!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I know, I'm HOT!

Red pumps are the ticket!


----------



## Death's Door

It wouldn't surprise me if Madonna gave you a call and -

*Wanted her stuff back!!!!!!*


----------



## Ghostess

LMAO!! DW, you made me spew Diet Dr Pepper!


----------



## Death's Door

These pictures that are being posted are a freakin' riot!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm feelin' left out.


----------



## Death's Door

Maybe if ya egg them on a little more, they might provide you with a picture for your modeling portfolio.


----------



## BooGirl666

HEHE New victims lol... SI get a pic of yourself on the post a pic thread so someone can steal it so ya dont feel left out


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Already did a while back, but I'll post a different one now.


----------



## Ghostess

Oh the joy of a new picture to play with! I may need to learn photoshop a little better now!


----------



## morgan8586

S. Ickie, no need to feel left out. Im sure its only a matter of time.....Too bad its way past xmas or I'd have you doing the JT Santa shake....


----------



## ScareShack

U may have some nice pearly whites, but im thinking molding and ur gig.
Stick with the acting!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think you've been tanning (just a little) with a news paper on your face! lol


----------



## ScareShack

FE...I think u meant brown bag...lol


----------



## Death's Door

He shouldn't be wearing white after Labor Day!


----------



## Ghostess

Whoa! Sickie -- you're so.. um..... wow, uh, you're so.... somebody help me out here....


----------



## turtle2778

TASTY????? Yeah thats what i thought too...YUMMY


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Somewhere along the line we have over-stepped the bounds of propriety
And Thank Goodness for that! Life is too short to be boring.....

Oh and next time Sickie...Maybe you should try something black and not so transparent,a little mystery is always in good taste.


----------



## dynoflyer

johnny933 said:


> U may have some nice pearly whites, but im thinking molding and ur gig.
> Stick with the acting!


Hope your wife doesn't catch you putting some dude's face on her honeymoon picture, johnny933


----------



## morgan8586

Ouch.......


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Aw, y'll are just jealous of my rotund shape. People have painted poor-traits of people like me. I'm too sexy for my corset, too sexy..


----------



## BooGirl666

dynoflyer said:


> Hope your wife doesn't catch you putting some dude's face on her honeymoon picture, johnny933


damn... lol.


----------



## ScareShack

that pic may be from the honeymoon...but it wasnt my wife......quite dont tell her....lol


----------



## Ghostess




----------



## slightlymad

yowza


----------



## dynoflyer

attaboy!


----------



## ScareShack

Congrats!!!!!!
Do u know if its a boy or girl yet?


----------



## Ghostess

Wow, I wish I looked that good when I was with child!!


----------



## dynoflyer

Gotta cut back on the burgers! lol


----------



## turtle2778

That is just too funny.


----------



## slimy

You are all going to hell for this thread.



It IS funny though.


----------



## ScareShack

slimy said:


> You are all going to hell for this thread.


Im going there any why....i here its a great place to visit.
Leaset we all can have fun in the meantime!


----------



## slightlymad

Lmao!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Are we having a baby shower?
I'll bring cake


----------



## slightlymad

Oh Gremlin shower! CAn I come?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Does anyone know where my rubber playground ball went? He said he was hungry, but...ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## morgan8586

Who dat?


----------



## ScareShack

morgan8586 said:


> Who dat?


dynoflyer.....in the flesh


----------



## Fangs

Wow dynoflyer!!! youz lookin' good!!!! :devil: hehehe


----------



## ScareShack

Oh my.....Turtle...i think u should get back in yor shell!!!


----------



## skullboy

Great J now your gonna scare turt off like you did to dyno.


----------



## turtle2778

OOOh damn see what moving to kentucky did to me????


----------



## turtle2778

HEY JOHNNY..... Howd you make my boobs so BIG????? Man photoshop is amazing!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

LMAO!!! Too funny!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, you do look comfortable!


----------



## roadkill

There's the Turtle - getting all comfy in Kentucky!!!


----------



## Death's Door

She sure does! Don't even look like she's straining at all.


----------



## ScareShack

I put all the pics so far on one page for a quick laugh.
http://hauntedwoodsong.com/goofy.html
ill add names and credit the following for pics later.


----------



## Big Howlin

*OMG....I this actually kicked in my gag reflexes. lol*



johnny933 said:


>


----------



## ScareShack

cc67..look at those nails...imagne those scratching ur back.....lol


----------



## Big Howlin

Nails is the least of my worries!


----------



## ScareShack

Yeh, i see ur well, sure, ok, still looking good theses days.


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... dang! How'd you get that pic of me after the diet??


----------



## slimy

Jenny Craig worked for her...........


----------



## Big Howlin

Still hot


----------



## ScareShack

Just came to my attention....cc67...ur on deck now!


----------



## Ghostess

Hehehehe... Cheetah's turn...lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Heyya Ghostess, ya gotta share those diet tips with me... at the momant, I just tips. ;-p


----------



## ScareShack

hey, i see why ur in the cheterclub...gotta love those bon bons.


----------



## Big Howlin




----------



## Sickie Ickie

If the above is the after pic, you've shaved too many pounds!!! LOL


----------



## Big Howlin

*the word shaving and that picture shouldn't be put together...*


----------



## slimy

I have a fairly strong stomach, but hell man, that is too much.

Is that your gut sticking out below your knees? 

I need a stronger drink.

Two in fact.


----------



## Big Howlin

thats not my gut....thats whats below my gut.


----------



## Death's Door

I think Cheetahclub67 has been eating way too many Cheetos snacks.


----------



## turtle2778

OMG....LMAO....Now thats HOT!!!


----------



## Big Howlin

Im free ladies! Meow!


----------



## Ghostess

Wow.... just..... WOW....

LOL


----------



## Death's Door

Chettahclub - Is that your bellybutton I'm seeing below...that....dress?


----------



## slightlymad

I know aguy who knows aguy who likes it like that we could hook ya up


----------



## Big Howlin

Sure...give me a ring. The numbers 1-888-NO-THANX


----------



## ScareShack

We all know ur super busy with ur work, but try and take a break for the little things in life.


----------



## Bodybagging

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Now you Know my secret, I get sooooo Much done because I dont have to stop for all those potty breaks , Plus it helps when I am driving from houston to orlando, wearing a disguise, with my trenchcoat bb gun and pepper spray, following that pesky other person in my love triangle.


----------



## Ghostess

Bahahahah!! BB-- that's too damn funny!


----------



## Big Howlin

*They look comfortable. *


----------



## scareme

They look full, better check.


----------



## roadkill

JEEZ BB - what's that new cologne?

EH - Depends!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Depends on what? heheheheheheeee


----------



## turtle2778

HAHHHAAA soo nasty that was too familiar. Ive worked with too many old people. YUCK


----------



## ScareShack

im really lost for words here...help me out guys.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think we need to get Rob out a little more! LOL


----------



## roadkill

Looks like he caught me out a little TOO much. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## turtle2778

Quick call the zoo, a scary wild animal has escaped..EEEEWWW


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

roadkill said:


> Looks like he caught me out a little TOO much. HAHAHAHAHA


I think all those sleepless nights are catching up!


----------



## Big Howlin

spicy


----------



## scareme

Is he so hungry, or so horny?


----------



## ScareShack




----------



## roadkill

hmmmmmm - occifer friendly and his little pink bike. Cute li'l pink basket ya got there amigo...


----------



## BooGirl666

lol wow FE you look great in a uniform and the pink bike... mmm sexy


----------



## Ghostess

Wow... my buddies RK and FE really got it goin' ON! Rrrrrroooowwwrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Big Howlin

Keep those streets clean from crime....and those pesky 4 year olds too.


----------



## scareme

FE, now that you have a bike you can go riding with Gypchic!!!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

You must respect my authoritay!!(in his best Cartman voice)


----------



## BooGirl666

lol mr unpleasant. CARTMAN ROCKS!!!


----------



## ScareShack

So today u were playing the role of Cupid on valentines day


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LOL Ya know, that body shape is not too far off from my real one! Now if only I can learn how to work these wings.


----------



## scareme

I'd have to say if I saw cupid coming for me I'd call 911.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Some actors will do ANYTHING for money....

Does Cupid need an escort?
I could use a side job too....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LMAO!! Sure he does. Cupid and Stupid.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

sounds like a country duo....
Hmmmm.....How's your voice?
We could be on "Nashville Star" 
move over Brooks and Dunn


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Our group could be Brooks and Done-for! LOL


----------



## ScareShack

Cant u kids play nice!!!!


----------



## slimy

Don't kick the baby!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666

Kick the baby!!!!!


----------



## Big Howlin

*Bahahaha!!
Weeee!!
gooodtimes
*


----------



## ScareShack

Think ill pass on lunch today.


----------



## slimy

MMMM....... BLT

Boogers, Lettuce, tomato sandwhich.......

Good.


----------



## Big Howlin

Ill have what hes having


----------



## Lilly

I'd rather eat my foam pieces ...


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... That's a good one! "BLT"... "Finger foods" -- y'all are killin' me!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I prefer my meals fast and frisky...
It's no fun if it just sits on your plate.
where's the adventure in that?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Some people may think that this is gross... But it'*S NOT*


----------



## Big Howlin

It's hot.


----------



## ScareShack

You guys are just plain sick !


----------



## slightlymad

Yes Yes


----------



## Fangs

Wyatt Furr said:


> I prefer my meals fast and frisky...
> It's no fun if it just sits on your plate.
> where's the adventure in that?


LMAO Furr! Its good to know there are others out there that like the same things! :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

I see u had a hard night....cant image u need to be there shopping...lol


----------



## Ghostess

Hey, when ya gotta go... ya GOTTA go!


----------



## slightlymad

Clean up isle 10


----------



## Big Howlin

omg.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Why the liquor aisle?
You think the offending party would pick Paper Products/and or Cleaning Supplies.
More absorbent ,yet strong enough to handle those messy spills


----------



## Ghostess

Well, ya know how it is once you "break the seal"...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

O-g, I-c-u-p-, Q-t.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

That's just wrong on so many levels... I gotta mop!


----------



## roadkill

Thank GOD she didn't want that on the rocks!


----------



## Fangs

Whoa Ghostess, you must have been very, very drunk! Or were you just making room while choosing your next beverage? :devil: LMAO


----------



## Big Howlin

_*At least thats all she decided to let go in the isle.*_


----------



## slimy

Tinkle tinkle little star........

or something


----------



## Death's Door

Ghostess had to do what she had to do. It would definitely be a fashion faux pau to be wearing depends undergarments with pants that tight – you would definelty see panty lines. A major no-no in today’s fashion world.


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... Thanks DW!


----------



## ScareShack

A bunch of us made sure you got home ok that night and cleaned u up.
The morning after!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks Johnny for making sure I was okay and all...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well D, I see a trend here!
You may want to look into a pair of rubber pants!! LOL


----------



## Ghostess

<backspacing comment about already having neoprene undies due to husband's affections>


----------



## Big Howlin

wtf are neoprene undies? lol


----------



## Ghostess

You don't know what neoprene is? Think wet suit/water sports


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Bike shorts.


----------



## roadkill

Ghostess said:


> <backspacing comment about already having neoprene undies due to husband's affections>


Your husband's affections cause you to need neoprene undies?? WTF?????


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Think moisture, roadkill.


----------



## Ghostess

I'm a lucky gal... a lucky gal indeed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh my


----------



## Fangs

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Oh my


I second that!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I sense a bad rash coming on.......


----------



## roadkill

Ghostess said:


> I'm a lucky gal... a lucky gal indeed.


Have I mentioned lately that I have no choice but to hate Andy?


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... I think I may have seen that once before...


----------



## Big Howlin

Oh thats what that stuff is...yeah hot. Very hot.
Better watch out you might attract some new admirers. 
There are people who have pee fetishes....


----------



## Ghostess

That's just gross...lol


----------



## Big Howlin

Is it ghostess? Is it?
I mean...you're the one peeing your pants in public and on other peoples couches.


----------



## Ghostess

lol... but I don't pee on other people!


----------



## Death's Door

For some reason, I think a picture of you doing this is probably in the works as we post!


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... let's hope not!


----------



## slightlymad

Can see it now


----------



## turtle2778

See now that is just sick... johnny you need help my friend. I think its funny however so what does that make me??


----------



## Death's Door

turtle2778 said:


> See now that is just sick... johnny you need help my friend. I think its funny however so what does that make me??


Just like the rest of us.


----------



## turtle2778

Boy aint that the truth DW.


----------



## ScareShack

Turtle, has anyone seen that pic yet of you from last weekend?


----------



## slightlymad

OOH I missed it


----------



## Death's Door

OK I'll bite - where's this picture that johnny933 is taking about?


----------



## slightlymad

Come on johnny give it up.


----------



## ScareShack

What ever you do PLEASE dont turn your web cam on!!


----------



## turtle2778

YOU ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WRONG!!!!!! But hey at least i got bigger boobs in this picture!!!!!!!!! YES FINALLY!


----------



## slightlymad

WOO HOO Yo go girl


----------



## skullboy

DAMNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!  :zombie:


----------



## Death's Door

Turtle - Is this what happens while sitting and posting all day?  I need to log off!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... that my dear friends, is called a "Chat Ass".


----------



## slightlymad

Please if thats what happens take my internet away.


----------



## Death's Door

From looking at the picture, I betcha Turtle's ass probably has its own zip code!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

I bet when turtle says kiss my ass, people have to ask "which acre?"


----------



## slightlymad

Oh My


----------



## ScareShack

Ghostess said:


> I bet when turtle says kiss my ass, people have to ask "which acre?"


LMAO

can someone else post some pics too?


----------



## slightlymad

But johny you do such quality work.

Actually I am behind new computer not much of my old software wants to work real well. Damn vista crap


----------



## Sickie Ickie

It seems that not only has she lost weight, but now she's so confident she marches to a beat of her own drummer!


----------



## ScareShack

oh my...how is that?


----------



## ScareShack




----------



## Bodybagging

Lies all Lies, I wear taller boots with my Kilt.


----------



## scareme

But it's what's under the kilt we all wonder about.


----------



## Death's Door

We're not the only ones wondering about what's under the kilt...the dog in the picture is curious too...and keeping its distance. I think it knows somethings "up".


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I wonder if the kilt is wool or a lovely cotton/poly blend?
It makes a RASH of difference.....
lol.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

such a "checkered" past.


----------



## Lauriebeast

:googly: And not everyone can wear plaid so well


----------



## Fangs

Bags, where are your "bag"pipes? :devil: LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Gee, no matter what you wear, you always have a smile....at least this time you're not touching yourself! lol


johnny933 said:


>


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You're not leaning over to fart, are you?


----------



## DeathTouch

I knew those arms were fake. Must of been pool noodles. LOL.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Can we dicuss how wrong the footwear is?
Sigh...will Bags ever learn?


----------



## turtle2778

Ya got some hot legs there bags


----------



## DeathTouch

At least he could of shaved for the picture.


----------



## scareme

He probably has shaved, we just can't see the area.


----------



## ScareShack

you guys are just plain cruel I tell ya!!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666

ooo la la la bodybaggin


----------



## ScareShack

Cant seem to stay outta trouble, can you?


----------



## slightlymad

She got caught lifting skirts


----------



## BooGirl666

I'm innocent I tell ya..... INNOCENT! :devil:


----------



## pyro

see i knew you were a bad girl


----------



## Sickie Ickie

bad gal bad gal nyaah nyaah nyaah nyaah nyaaaaaaah nyaah


----------



## slimy

Stop flirting with that cop, babygirl!!!


----------



## Death's Door

From the looks of it, babygirl might be getting "tazered" and she likes it.


----------



## scareme

Bad girl Bad girl, what you gonna do? What you gonna do when the come for you?


----------



## BooGirl666

lol.... well i was on an episode of cops


----------



## Fangs

baby, i thought you got away from that cop!


----------



## ScareShack




----------



## slightlymad

He He


----------



## Fangs

ROFLMAOPMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant stop laughing..........That's about the right height!


----------



## Lilly

you peeps make me laugh..


----------



## ScareShack

Lilly....I no see ur picture in the post a pic of youself thing...where is it?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Munchkins should never be allowed to play with firearms,
someone could lose a kneecap......


----------



## BooGirl666

Awwwww minime!!!!!! or should i say minifangs  well fangs i guess me and you are both in the munchkin club lol.


----------



## Death's Door

Looks like Dark Fanged Bat Lady is going postal on band members. It just goes to show ya - always the quiet ones!


----------



## Lilly

johnny933 said:


> Lilly....I no see ur picture in the post a pic of youself thing...where is it?


Johnny933>> I am on page 20
had to hunt for it myself


----------



## ScareShack

Lilly said:


> Johnny933>> I am on page 20
> had to hunt for it myself


ok...now i put a face with u.....lol


----------



## Fangs

Wyatt Furr said:


> Munchkins should never be allowed to play with firearms,
> someone could lose a kneecap......


 LOL Furr!!!!!



babygirl_kmp said:


> Awwwww minime!!!!!! or should i say minifangs  well fangs i guess me and you are both in the munchkin club lol.



Oh, whats that song? Lollipop Kids! LMAO



Da Weiner said:


> Looks like Dark Fanged Bat Lady is going postal on band members. It just goes to show ya - always the quiet ones!



LOL! They kept hitting the wrong notes!


----------



## Wraith

Boo!


----------



## Wraith

I like this one better though, a little Rob Zombie tribute I guess.


----------



## Wraith

Wow thats a lot bigger than I meant it to be! SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fangs

:devil: hehehe another Vampire and Rob Zombie Fan!!! Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Lilly

Is that you Wraith? 
where you get the skull face mask?


----------



## slightlymad

Love that mask


----------



## morgan8586

ScareShack said:


> Just got this christmas greeting car in the mail today, I figured I would share it.
> Merry X-Mas I quess.


I've been down in the dumps lately and I really needed a laugh....this did it for me.


----------



## Fangs

What? My MiniFangs didn't do it for you Morgan?  LOL


----------



## Wraith

*Yes it is I ....Wraith*

Yeah that's me! I actually picked the mask up on ebay, but you can order one for yourself through SHerri Zombies website www.totalskull.com . They cost a little more there, so you can always watch ebay.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Look out SS, I'm a gunnin' for yah!


----------



## BooGirl666

rah oh raggy.... thems fighting words lol


----------



## Lilly

thanks Wraith!
been wanting one for me to wear on my bike.


----------



## ScareShack

So does this mean Wraith wants to play?....lol


----------



## Wraith

I believe I have found a second home here! You guys and ghouls (yeah I know thats lame)are great!


----------



## ScareShack

Wraith said:


> I believe I have found a second home here! You guys and ghouls (yeah I know thats lame)are great!


Were so glad u are here.....love the car by the way.


----------



## Wraith

Thats funny! By the way speaking of cars that is where my screen name comes from. It is what my license plate reads on my car. Here is a pic of the Wraith:


----------



## slightlymad

Dating yourself with that one


----------



## Wraith

Yeah, it's never going to win any awards, but I so like the idea behind it. Kind of a new take on getting revenge. How cool would that be? Not that I wanna go around killing people off or anything! Lol!


----------



## BooGirl666

yay!!! we have another contestant!!! And j your really slacking there.... Come on i know you have some good ideas for wraith!!


----------



## ScareShack

babygirl_kmp said:


> yay!!! we have another contestant!!! And j your really slacking there.... Come on i know you have some good ideas for wraith!!


Hey..im tryinh to be nice,,,he is new here u know!


----------



## scareme

I agree, lets not make new people cry, for at least two weeks.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Then after the 2 weeks, he'll sob like the rest of us! LOL


----------



## slimy

My vote, make him cry now. Then in 2 weeks, he'll be swilling in the beer like the best of us - skullboy style.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hasn't skullboy grown gills yet?


----------



## ScareShack

Thanks for the Easter card.


----------



## Wraith

Man I'm hot!!!!!!!!!!! But i need a tan on my face....... Oh well! Lol!


----------



## Lilly

nice ride Wraith!


----------



## slimy

Are you saying his LEGS are a nice ride!?!?!?!?!??!?!??! 

What are we learning about you ,Lily?!?!?!?1


----------



## ScareShack

ScareShack said:


> Thanks for the Easter card.


Im with u slimy!
BTW...nice legs...from what i can see


----------



## Lilly

slimy said:


> Are you saying his LEGS are a nice ride!?!?!?!?!??!?!??!
> 
> What are we learning about you ,Lily?!?!?!?1





Wraith said:


> Thats funny! By the way speaking of cars that is where my screen name comes from. It is what my license plate reads on my car. Here is a pic of the Wraith:


okay you guys this is the ride i meant...!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........


----------



## BooGirl666

hehe much better SS!!


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, uh huh sure ya did


----------



## slightlymad

UH HUH yeah right


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank God he didn't show us your tail!! lol


ScareShack said:


> Thanks for the Easter card.


----------



## ScareShack

OK....i'll be fair.....please destroy this pic for me.


----------



## Fangs

what ever J!!!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666

:devil: hehe j... o wait i need photoshop first


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You need to share your prizes!


----------



## Lilly

Ha. you were just asking for that one Scareshack,
looks like you are enjoying yourself too!!!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

Thanks FE...last time i go to the store for u to pick u up stuff!


----------



## Ghostess

LOL! And a nice come-back too!


----------



## scareme

So share with us, what did you buy?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Holy Moses..
That's my cousin Fred playing the tuba!
He told us he was touring in a prodution of "Annie"
Wow, is his Mom gonna be pissed .....LOL


----------



## ScareShack




----------



## Ghostess

LMAO.... niiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No one's safe in here! lol


----------



## slimy

If the nurse was peeing on the sidewalk, THAT would be the BEST one ever.

Fangs and Ghostess, you look so cute.


----------



## Fangs

slimy said:


> If the nurse was peeing on the sidewalk, THAT would be the BEST one ever.
> 
> Fangs and Ghostess, you look so cute.


Oh no you didn't Slimy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO

Thanks, we do look cute don't we!:devil:

Ghostess was taking me to out and i was being bad so she needed to put the leash back on. 

ROFLMAO

That was quite a nite huh Ghostess!


----------



## BooGirl666

Bad fangs.... Bad..... lmao


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ScareShack said:


> OK....i'll be fair.....please destroy this pic for me.


AAAAAUUUGGGHHHH!!!!! Put the make-up back on!!!!! HEheheheheeeee


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, omg, J that is too funny. Was that a new makeup youre trying???


----------



## ScareShack

turtle2778 said:


> LOL, omg, J that is too funny. Was that a new makeup youre trying???


Yup...make-up job gone bad...lol


----------



## Fangs

babygirl_kmp said:


> Bad fangs.... Bad..... lmao


what can i say? :devil: LMAO


----------



## turtle2778

You know im kiddin J...can i say WORKBENCH???


----------



## Ghostess

We're adorable.


----------



## slightlymad

The couple that is chained together HAS MORE FUN


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yuck!


----------



## turtle2778

boogers/?? Eww


----------



## BooGirl666

o booo!!!! that wasnt very creative


----------



## DeathTouch

I didn't think that was snot nice at all. LOL.


----------



## turtle2778

you coulda made him look like the cave man from teh gieco commercials...now THAT would have been funny.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

sing along..."He's the Boogie Woogie Booger Boy of Company B"....


----------



## BooGirl666

Lol T those commercials crack me up


----------



## Death's Door

I hope he doesn't pick and eat it!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

I hear he has tongue like a frog and he is quite good cathing boogers.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Baseball fever.....or maybe, just a fever?


----------



## DeathTouch

Damn it, another Red Sox fan. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like Turtle and SlightlyMad got tossed out of Disney Land!


----------



## skullboy

WOW>>>>>Scareshack,uh I never knew.


----------



## Death's Door

All these nice racks being exposed, man, am I jealous!!!!!! 

I wonder how far through the gates Turtle and SM got before being escorted out of the park. I wonder what their ta tas would look like if they got on the "Mission Space" ride?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like we have some very bored folks around these parts....

Must be the winter blahs?


----------



## ScareShack

skullboy said:


> WOW>>>>>Scareshack,uh I never knew.


LOL...Think i need to gain some weight, i feel like a bobble head.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about a boobie bobble head?


ScareShack said:


> LOL...Think i need to gain some weight, i feel like a bobble head.


----------



## ScareShack

Jeff, u sure do have some crazy costumes!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another proud moment! LOL


----------



## turtle2778

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Looks like Turtle and SlightlyMad got tossed out of Disney Land!


Now i gotta be Annette, cuz those are some big ol jugs...finally i got some...THANKS JEFF


----------



## turtle2778

ScareShack said:


> Jeff, u sure do have some crazy costumes!!!!


Okay seriously...I almost wet myself. I can not believe that someone actually had this costume. TOO FUNNY


----------



## turtle2778

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Baseball fever.....or maybe, just a fever?


A boobie, bobblehead....Nice where can i get one. But can mine have Cubs boobies??? My dad dont want no stinkin Redsocks.


----------



## slightlymad

I always seem to get in trouble with the over rated rodent


----------



## turtle2778

I like how the boobs were one mickey and one minnie... We dont wanna discriminate do we SM?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

...or is that S&M?


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, i know i always think that


----------



## slightlymad

Well Mickey and Mini are a pair....


----------



## turtle2778

Just like S&M???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What else would you like to see?


----------



## BooGirl666

something funny


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who would you like to see?


----------



## turtle2778

I would like to see Skullboy in a cheerleaders outfit


----------



## skullboy

turtle2778 said:


> I would like to see Skullboy in a cheerleaders outfit


HEY!!!!!!! How did I get drug into this mess??????????????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you telling me you have hairy legs? LOL


----------



## turtle2778

You like it when we play dress up SB....remember that little maids outfit you wore last time.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

ohhhhhh, the FRENCH maid's outfit!


----------



## skullboy

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH????????????


----------



## pyro




----------



## turtle2778

LMAO WHAT???? Dont you remember SB???


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The rest of us do!


----------



## skullboy

Isn't it a shame that a guy can't wear something pretty one time without taking grief for it?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

er...briefs for it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Clue - It wasn't that purdy! LOL


----------



## skullboy

And your BOA photo's were?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Don't you think "Sex Pot" is accurate? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Can you read my mind?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, you do think I'm "Hot" in my Boa? LOL


----------



## skullboy

Who doesn't?  :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think your pain pills should be kicking in?


----------



## Ghostess

Did this turn into the questions thread?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What are you saying?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are you saying something? heheheheheheee


----------



## TwistedDementia

Let's get back on track, shall we? Jeff..... I found that baby picture for you before you we're seperated from your real family.


----------



## TwistedDementia

This is Rob's real friend's.


----------



## slightlymad

Atleast he has good taste in beer.


----------



## Fangs

LMAO ROFLMAO i am at a loss for words.........:googly:


----------



## BooGirl666

O where o where could all the photoshop freaks be..... I think TD wants to play


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL....on the floor.
those were good Derrick!!

Now...let's see what I can come up with?????


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Go FE, GO FE!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Give me your worst!


----------



## TwistedDementia

I showed you mine, now show me yours...


----------



## slightlymad

Oh Jeff what ever is taking you so long.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Jeff your a great guy an all... but you really need to shave, YOUR BODY!!!


----------



## Bodybagging

Oh me Oh my, There I was all by myself , and now Im surrounded by my old street gang!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Who knew FE and I were related?

He bears a strong resemblance to Auntie Furr from Pensacola.
But its hard to say ,we haven't seen that side of the family in years.
There was a falling out of the Florida Furrs and the Nevada Furrs,
Something over an incident with a weed wacker and a salami....
No, I can't go on..its just to upsetting.


----------



## Lilly

No wonder he moved to michigan all that fur...too hot in FLA. 
I heard he still hasn't got over that incident.


----------



## scareme

Have you tried Nair?


----------



## slightlymad

Hot wax definitly hot wax


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is a good shot!
this will take some work! LOL


----------



## Death's Door

Wonder if FE has problems with hairballs?


----------



## Ghostess

I had to read that twice, DW... I thought it said hairyballs. Sorry, bad Ghostess, BAD!


----------



## Death's Door

I didn't write that but I did think it!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

hehehehehe... 

(waiting for my slap on the hand for that one.........)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'll just slap ya on the backside instead.


----------



## slightlymad

All this slapping and hairyballs i need a shower


----------



## Ghostess

Bahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

OK... time to break out the stright razor and the leather strap!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Yeah Baby:devil:


----------



## slimy

How come all the 'dirty talk' happens on this thread?


----------



## 1031fan

where are you guys getting all the pictures of the members here - i wunna join this photoshopping fun


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do you have a photo of you?


----------



## 1031fan

possibly.........why do you ask FE?


----------



## TwistedDementia

If you want to play... You have to pay (a picture) MUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## BooGirl666

Post a pic in the the post a pic thread (Off topic)


----------



## Death's Door

I think your egging him on babygirl!!!


----------



## 1031fan

ok - game on - my dumb looking pic is up - whoever messes with it first is getting taken down! - haah - riley


----------



## BooGirl666

who me egging on?!?! NOOOOO I would never  hehehehehe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Things are heating up!


----------



## TwistedDementia

OH MY! Let the games begin!


----------



## TwistedDementia

OK NOW! No one is posting any pics are you all scared or what! HAHA, that's a dare!
Just a personal thought from me: I love a good edited picture, It's all in good fun and anyone who does a pic should know that if you edit a picture its only fair that you post a picture of yourself for others to edit on you. Please remember its all in good fun and not to take it personal and we can all have a lot of fun. If there's any other rules anyone would like to comment before we go crazy, please do.

SO BRING IT ON..... because I going to!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeah, what ever.....


----------



## TwistedDementia

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> yeah, what ever.....


POINT TAKEN BUDDY!!!


----------



## 1031fan

so whos gonna draw first blood?? i think you all are alll talk! - dont make me bust out photoshop on all ur asses


----------



## TwistedDementia

STEP UP RAMBO, and draw first blood!


----------



## 1031fan

SO WE FINALLY KNOW WHY TD LOVES HALLOWEEN SO MUCH










GAME ON!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

I love that prop!!!!
How about yours!


----------



## 1031fan

TOUCHE'!!! nice one! - looks like i am showing the camera something on my fingers?? haha its on now TD


----------



## TwistedDementia

I love it buddy...all in good fun!


----------



## DeathTouch

It is all good fun til someone gets hurt. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well said DT.....but didn't you take a beating in here once? lol


----------



## 1031fan

hahaah - how did you get it to do the motions?? thats hilarious!!!

so tell me TD - does it work as well as it says so??


----------



## TwistedDementia

Better!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

1031fan said:


> hahaah - how did you get it to do the motions?? thats hilarious!!!


You may want to go back a few posts in this thread, you'll find some _funny_ pieces!


----------



## DeathTouch

That is why I stopped coming FE. LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

OK 1 more for now, we have to spread it out here, LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

I will keep it pg and it's all in good fun BUT... If anyone gets offended from any pics, PLEASE let me know right away!

We all need to be considerate to each other.


----------



## TwistedDementia

BTW! As some of you know already, I practically never get offended, so bring it on!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TwistedDementia said:


> BTW! As some of you know already, I practically never get offended, so bring it on!


HMmmm, not offended, but offensive! LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

Good one FE, see what I mean!


----------



## 1031fan

hahaah - nice photoshopping in that one too!! - i must say thats a pretty hott body i got there

- same goes for me - if anyone gets offended let me know - ill take it down asap -and as for me - pshhh - go all out guys - ive never been offended in my life! - so thats 2 - 2 now TD - haha - we shall continue this battle another day! - cant have all the fun at once! haha - riley


----------



## Death's Door

Wow DT - I must admit for taking an ass beatin' in the first picture, you got a hot body and shaved armpits to boot!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Da Weiner said:


> Wow DT - I must admit for taking an ass beatin' in the first picture, you got a hot body and shaved armpits to boot!!!


Ain't he a HauntForum Hottie?LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

It is the eye of the tiger, baby. LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

Did you see what your *drinking* in that fishy photo?


----------



## BooGirl666

It's alive..... It's alive....  yay this thread is great!!! Thanx TD for getting it going again!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

babygirl_kmp said:


> It's alive..... It's alive....  yay this thread is great!!! Thanx TD for getting it going again!!!


Anything for you babygirl! HEHE


----------



## ScareShack

what kinda contest u enter 1031fan?


----------



## ScareShack

I kinda forgot about this thread, i just went to page 1 and started going through it, laughing my butt off.


----------



## BooGirl666

ScareShack said:


> I kinda forgot about this thread, i just went to page 1 and started going through it, laughing my butt off.


LOL you dork.... Your the one who started this thread too..... Come on J jump back in this thread and show em what ya got


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ScareShack said:


> what kinda contest u enter 1031fan?


All I can say is EEWWwwww!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Don't even think about claiming I'm the Daddy just cause I took those viagra, I was home with the wife that night!


----------



## BooGirl666

lol 1031 I love how your nails match your suit.... Thats HOT!!!


----------



## 1031fan

HAHAHAHA - o man - i go away for weekend and i come back to this! haha - i remember picking that little blue number out actually - and if i remember correctly - TD was there with me - (come on now TD - its ok - we know the whole "at home with my wife thing" is just ur aliby) what REALLY happened was......


----------



## Death's Door

When are you due, 1031fan. Nice bikini and fingers nail polish to boot.


----------



## Death's Door

For such a skimpy bikini, I betcha 1031fan probably gets on of those brazilian waxes toooo!!!


----------



## 1031fan

well im not to up to snuff on the names of all my waxing jobs - ill just say im as smooth as my big tummy


----------



## slimy

ScareShack said:


> what kinda contest u enter 1031fan?


I'll buy that for a dollar.


----------



## DeathTouch

I want a blood test!


----------



## 1031fan

only a dollar slimy?? thats quite insulting.....how bout $1.50?


----------



## slightlymad

1.25


----------



## 1031fan

ughhh - fine - beggars cant be choosers


----------



## slimy

Didn't know this was an auction. Damn you slightly, for beating me with your bid! Hope that kid turns out to be as ugly as his mother.


----------



## slightlymad

AH HA HA and for less than a slice of pizza


----------



## TwistedDementia

OK It's time for another pic, I try working on another one tonight!


----------



## ScareShack

Man with a long neck like that, u should be happy to have that 2 bucks u got in ur hand.


----------



## TwistedDementia

OMG, I look hot for my age! I can't understand why I don't make any money.
Good one SS, The game is afoot!!


----------



## BooGirl666

Pink is sooooo your color TD!!! HUBBA HUBBA!!!


----------



## scareme

So how much do you charge TD?


----------



## ScareShack

TwistedDementia said:


> Good one SS, The game is a foot!!


Game is a foot?
Does this mean were playing potato sack racing or three legged racing, hell, I sure hope u dont want a game of footse, I hate feet games.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well J, that was funny!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Really SS... I heard you played special request's, if people showed you thier feet!


----------



## 1031fan

HAHAHA - looks like i know what im doin at work tomarrow! very nice ones guys - this is a sweet thread! such dainty hands SS!


----------



## Hellrazor

Where do you find this ****. It makes me laugh so hard. You guys have waaayyyy to much time on your hands!


----------



## ScareShack

LMAO!
DJ Footsie has style!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL! is there nothing you don't do J? LOL


----------



## 1031fan

seems as though SS isn't the only foot fanatic with a fetish


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Now that's talent!!!


----------



## 1031fan

i dont know whats more interesting - the fact that he can drink coffe like that or the fact thats hes soo.....flexible


----------



## DeathTouch

The worse part about this picture is, where did the coffee come from and how did it get pored into the cup?; and were beans used. LOL


----------



## Death's Door

It seems that SS and TD definitely have one thing in common - they both L-O-V-E the color pink.


----------



## BooGirl666

LMAO!!!! J are you gonna be DJ Footse at your party....

TD... Your that flexible with your coffee... I wonder........ :devil:


----------



## TwistedDementia

You don't have to wonder BG, HEHEHE!

Here's 1031's favorite costume, song and dance!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ROLFLMAO, crap, I think I just wet myself!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

OMG, please dont were that costum to my party, im begging!


----------



## Lilly

these are funny... good chopping


----------



## scareme

Are you going for scarey with that costume 1031, cause you're going to give me nightmares!


----------



## 1031fan

well see - the scary part is when i turn around! its a g-string backing and its definitely giving me a wedgie

btw - this is freakin hilarious!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

Where the heck do you find pics like these. OMG they are sooooo funny!!!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Hellrazor said:


> Where the heck do you find pics like these. OMG they are sooooo funny!!!!!!!


FIND THEM!? We don't find them... We live them! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yah know.....I need a new teddy bear!


----------



## Lilly

Hellrazor said:


> Where the heck do you find pics like these. OMG they are sooooo funny!!!!!!!


don't let them fool ya they are real pics ...hahaha


----------



## TwistedDementia

I'm a little upset here! You guys need to let the rest of us know when your having a party!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

It is pictures like this when I wish for rabbit season to start early. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm too sexy for my ears, my ears...


----------



## TwistedDementia

Hey DT, I don't see you at the party... don't you want to play or were you not invited like me!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like I'm the only one having fun, everyone else looks serious!! LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

I was invited to the party with the duck bill. I don't think there were any pictures from that.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Dang!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Looks like I'm the only one having fun, everyone else looks serious!! LOL


no... there just trying to be SEXY!


----------



## 1031fan

OMFFFFFFGGG! that is hilarious! i am definitely rockin out with those ears and ....thing on...i think the other 2 are jealous of my super fit rock hard bod  HAHAHAHA thats the best one ou did yet td!!! - riley


----------



## Death's Door

Look out Charlie's Angels - you have competition!!!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

...SO... where are all the picture altering artists? everone's invited, just know that if you 'post' you will 'be posted' but don't let that scare you! MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here yah go funny man!!


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, jeff you look SUPER in orange..WOW thats ur color man.


----------



## BooGirl666

lol too funny.... so jeff what exactly are they holding by you  I had to take another look like wtf lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Here yah go funny man!!


Is no one seeing the penguin slapping TD?


----------



## BooGirl666

lol is it slap a hoe day again... woo hooooo!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

hoe hoe hoe- green giant!


----------



## Fangs

TwistedDementia said:


> I'm a little upset here! You guys need to let the rest of us know when your having a party!!!


ROFLMFAO!!!!!!

Just where oh where did your little dogs go? :googly:

LMAO seriously, where did you all keep getting these pics from?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

my blackmail file of course.


----------



## Fangs

Oh No..... am I to take it ....... (gulp) I am next? LMAO

BRING IT!  LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

Fangs said:


> Oh No..... am I to take it ....... (gulp) I am next? LMAO BRING IT!  LOL


You want it you got it sister!!!








What the heck are you doing in that hallway?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're too cool for me!!
Derrick the Movie.wmv video by FrightenersEntertainment - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid92.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid92.photobucket.com/albums/l22/FrightenersEntertainment/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@l22/FrightenersEntertainment/DerricktheMovie


----------



## Death's Door

Fangs, are you leaving presents in the hallway.


----------



## Death's Door

_TD got beat by a penguin!!!!! TD got beat by a penguin!!!!!!_


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Da Weiner said:


> _TD got beat by a penguin!!!!! TD got beat by a penguin!!!!!!_


Did you like the music selection for that?


----------



## Death's Door

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Did you like the music selection for that?


I thought it was great!!!! Me likes!!! Me likes!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

MUSIC HUH! Now that gives me a great idea!

And jeff, what the heck is that song!?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TwistedDementia said:


> MUSIC HUH! Now that gives me a great idea!
> 
> And jeff, what the heck is that song!?


Ugum bugum (sp?)
But did it make you laugh?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

That penguin clip cracks me up!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Yes, I did laugh, and I remember bleting out the word's "O... that dip". LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Almost makes you want to dance! lol


----------



## TwistedDementia

The happy dance?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Most of you might not know that fe has been into pictures from his birth in Asia, so here is a short video proving this.


----------



## slimy

Now you do videos???!?!?! You guys are too much.

On a side note, FE, you were one ugly baby.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, good one TD!!!

Glad to see the bar isn't too high 

Hey! I've got no hair!!!


----------



## Lilly

you not only got no hair but you come equipped with auto flash!!


----------



## Fangs

Da Weiner said:


> Fangs, are you leaving presents in the hallway.


What do you think I am doing in the hallway? :devil: heeheehee


----------



## Fangs

I'll leave that to your imagination!  LMAO


----------



## Fangs

LMAO, now you know i will have that song stuck in my head right!  :googly:


----------



## Fangs

ROFLMAO---- FE, I didn't know you were soooo talented!!!! heeheehee


----------



## ScareShack




----------



## slimy

....you won't get a dollar outta me...

'Cause I'm a P... I ... M... P.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh MY!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Am I a pimp or a trick?


----------



## ScareShack

either way, i cant see ya making even a buck!

Leave that costume at home next time u go out!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Nice!


----------



## slightlymad

Wow talk about a broke hoe


----------



## TwistedDementia

Well... you only make more cause yooooou have a sign!


----------



## BooGirl666

THAT'S HOT!!!! My O My what big sword you have


----------



## slimy

Check out those legs.



Damn.


----------



## 1031fan

HAHA ROFLMAO!! thats freakin hilarious....ur just jealous that i can bring in all the k-nights and you cant....and you know what they say..big sign for a big.......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sometimes saying nothing, says a lot! lol


----------



## turtle2778

That duct tape has gotta hurt coming off...do you have any hair left?


----------



## turtle2778

Wait i guess in your line of work hairless=$$ LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

1031fan said:


> ....and you know what they say..big sign for a big.......


 .......back door. HEHEHE. LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

I know duct tapes comes in handy many times, but not as a cross your heart bra. The good thing is it was used to keep her mini-skirt from flapping up too much. I would hate to see anything else flap up as well. LOL Now I must puke.


----------



## Death's Door

Is he wearing horns on his head? I think he's trying out for an audition on "The Simple Life".


----------



## scareme

I look at a picture and think that is some mother's little boy. Then I have to think what the h*** is my son doing right now?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Well SS your next on the list brother! MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Lilly

this should be called 
Haunt Forum's Fine Men
annual fashion show

goofy pics ....funny people


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lilly said:


> this should be called
> Haunt Forum's Fine Men
> annual fashion show
> 
> goofy pics ....funny people


Well, true...until you entered!?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

More! More! (Sickie Ickie claps his hands maniacly)


----------



## TwistedDementia

My you got purdy teeth boy!


----------



## Bodybagging

Oh me oh My Now I understand why scareshack never attends the conventions.......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

WoW!! LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

Ma & Pa would be proud of ya SS! LOL


----------



## slightlymad

Im impressed he has all his teeth.


----------



## ScareShack

Bodybagging said:


> Oh me oh My Now I understand why scareshack never attends the conventions.......


I cant attend due to the fact im paying still on my dental bill for my nice set of chompers.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Bodybagging said:


> Oh me oh My Now I understand why scareshack never attends the conventions.......


Sure he does. Can't you see his name tag?


----------



## 1031fan

looks like your already getting some more customers with this great look there TD -


----------



## Lilly

Y but what is that other guy smiling about?
he likes you TD


----------



## Death's Door

Hey ScareShack - Was it laundry day or IS that your Sunday best!!!!!

TD's got beamers TD's got beamers!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Good lord....


----------



## slimy

So.... eh.... TD, what's going on? Is something naughty about to happen, or you getting ready to eat this poor guy?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Lilly said:


> Y but what is that other guy smiling about?
> he likes you TD


I have that effect Lilly! LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

slimy said:


> So.... eh.... TD, what's going on? Is something naughty about to happen, or you getting ready to eat this poor guy?


You should know from all my previous post's slimy... HEHE. LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

And 1031... I LOVE MY DREAD LOCKS... I FREEKIN ROCK!!!!! LOL

Nice job!


----------



## Beepem

scarrring.


----------



## ScareShack




----------



## TwistedDementia

Does this have anything to do with the phone call... I wonder? LOL


----------



## scareme

What is on the butt of your pants, couldn't you wait? And you're suppose to be training that dog? You might need a few more lessons yourself.


----------



## TwistedDementia

scareme said:


> What is on the butt of your pants, couldn't you wait? And you're suppose to be training that dog? You might need a few more lessons yourself.


I didn't even notice that!!! YUK LOL


----------



## ScareShack

yeh, perhaps once u get ur own problem under control, i'll ask for more training lessons.


----------



## TwistedDementia

I need to shave!


----------



## TwistedDementia

All over!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too Funny!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Hey Jeff! When are you going to give us some of that flash work of your's?


----------



## slightlymad

Did anyone call the humain society.


----------



## TwistedDementia

BTW... Doesn't anyone else want to play?

Current list of contestant's is:
TwistedDementia
ScareShack
Frighteners Entertainment
BodyBagging
1031fan
and.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

need you forget the Sickie Ickie?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Sickie Ickie said:


> need you forget the Sickie Ickie?


Consider it done Sickie!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

I just noticed that fancy lable!!!



ScareShack said:


>


----------



## ScareShack

If ur looking to buy a pair for yourself let me know, each pair is custom made by me, no two pairs are a like. Order's may take a few days, depending on my stomach. These jeans are low maintenance too, as we recomend u Dont wash them. Get ur's today for only a smear 40 bucks.


----------



## TwistedDementia

LoL!!!!!!!!! I'll take #2.


----------



## slightlymad

TwistedDementia said:


> BTW... Doesn't anyone else want to play?
> 
> Current list of contestant's is:
> TwistedDementia
> ScareShack
> Frighteners Entertainment
> BodyBagging
> 1031fan
> and.....


you forgot me from way back. and i cant reciprocate untill I get this damn peice of vista crap straightend out.


----------



## TwistedDementia

slightlymad said:


> you forgot me from way back. and i cant reciprocate untill I get this damn peice of vista crap straightend out.


SO! Our current victims include:

TwistedDementia
ScareShack
Frighteners Entertainment
BodyBagging
1031fan
Sickie Ickie
slightlymad

Any other takers?

And I know it's been said before but I'll say it again, If anyone is offended to anything, let us know so we can correct the problem, If you don't tell us we don't know.
It's all in good fun!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Had to bring back an old favorite!


----------



## BooGirl666

TwistedDementia said:


> SO! Our current victims include:
> 
> TwistedDementia
> ScareShack
> Frighteners Entertainment
> BodyBagging
> 1031fan
> Sickie Ickie
> slightlymad
> 
> Any other takers?
> 
> And I know it's been said before but I'll say it again, If anyone is offended to anything, let us know so we can correct the problem, If you don't tell us we don't know.
> It's all in good fun!


I was a victim from before so I guess you might wanna add me in there too


----------



## TwistedDementia

what it wiggle... see it jiggle...


----------



## TwistedDementia

BooGirl666 said:


> I was a victim from before so I guess you might wanna add me in there too


You got it girl friend! SNAP! SNAP!

TwistedDementia
ScareShack
Frighteners Entertainment
BodyBagging
1031fan
Sickie Ickie
slightlymad
BooGirl666
.....


----------



## 1031fan

is a paper bag in order here???? haha


----------



## BooGirl666

TwistedDementia said:


> You got it girl friend! SNAP! SNAP!
> 
> TwistedDementia
> ScareShack
> Frighteners Entertainment
> BodyBagging
> 1031fan
> Sickie Ickie
> slightlymad
> BooGirl666
> .....


LOL TD I can soooo see you doing the SNAP SNAP motion lol


----------



## ScareShack

Jeff, that is also one of my favorites, back from when it all started.

TD, u forgot to add slimy, Ghostess, deathtouch, and humm i think there was another. Oh miss wicked.


----------



## slightlymad

Almost forgot about that one. OH la la


----------



## BooGirl666

ScareShack said:


> Jeff, that is also one of my favorites, back from when it all started.
> 
> TD, u forgot to add slimy, Ghostess, deathtouch, and humm i think there was another. Oh miss wicked.


Don't forget fangs and Turtle!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Well this is great! Looks like our little list of circus freeks is growing!!! That means I have a lot of work to do! MUAHAHAHA


----------



## ScareShack

well I went to a funeral this morning ya know. Did ya have to really post the pic of it....lol


----------



## BooGirl666

Wow J i love your red nose... Can I beep it?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I wanted you to see the paulbears for the snail funeral! lol


----------



## ScareShack

oh yes, Scott the snail, his funeral is next weekend.
Averyone is invited to attend!

hint hint, need a good video guy! lol


----------



## 1031fan

sounds like a job for none other than...drum roll please.....TD!!!....ps. glad your screenname doesn't have another word in the beginning that begins with an S - we might have to come up with a new nick name for you - haha


----------



## BooGirl666

1031!!! lol


----------



## TwistedDementia

NICE! Well I do get around. lol


----------



## ScareShack

got a fresh pair of poppy pant shorts...current high bid is 22.50 with TD as the current taker!
These were just made this afternoon!


----------



## turtle2778

Yes we know like the clap...LOL. You people kill me.


TwistedDementia said:


> NICE! Well I do get around. lol


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Ok, I'm new around these parts, but I can't resist good photoshop fun.

I think I spotted ScareShack down at the local ComicCon...









And, just to be fair, here's a couple of pics of myself you can play with.
http://www.perfessorevil.com/myspace_pics/perfessorevil_utilikilt.jpg
http://www.perfessorevil.com/myspace_pics/perfessorevil__mistressevil.jpg


----------



## Lilly

oooooh Johnny


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

He's a fuzzy critter ain't he? lol


----------



## slightlymad

Wow you could shave once in awhile.


----------



## turtle2778

OMG the gay version of FLASH GORDON...LMAOOOO


----------



## TwistedDementia

Currently I have:

TwistedDementia
ScareShack
Frighteners Entertainment
BodyBagging
1031fan
Sickie Ickie
slightlymad
BooGirl666
PerfessorEvil

So it's time to get to work!


----------



## PerfessorEvil

This fit the source pic _way_ too well... it's a shame I suck so much at lettering.


----------



## BooGirl666

hehe TD I think you should wear that bandana more often.... GO HAUNT FORUM GO!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Late entry into the sign contest


----------



## slimy

slightlymad said:


> Late entry into the sign contest


Now, THAT was funny.

All these Morans DO need a brain.


----------



## Catbert

Sorry, not too good with paint.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Not bad.


----------



## BooGirl666

lol catbert good job!!!


----------



## PerfessorEvil

LOL... Nice Catbert. Love that macro.

Oh, and I can't believe no one has done this one yet.


----------



## Fangs

LMAO, that is funny!!!!!! But this next one is sooooooooooooooooooooooo

well, you will see! :devil:


----------



## Fangs

I believe I owed ya this one...  :devil: LMAO Bring it sweetie!


----------



## BooGirl666

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! at J and at TD!!!! Damn you guys are hotties!!!! lol


----------



## Fangs

what can i say,....... wait till ya see what else I have in store! muwhahahahahahahahah :devil:


----------



## ScareShack

PerfessorEvil said:


> LOL... Nice Catbert. Love that macro.
> 
> Oh, and I can't believe no one has done this one yet.


Thats great....I love it!!!! lmoa


----------



## slimy

Scareshack Simmons. That was funny.


And Fangs, getting in on the action. Pumping up the competition.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Allow me to welcome you Proffessor, and out thanks for reminding us of the scariest movie ever... TRON!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Fangs said:


> I believe I owed ya this one...  :devil: LMAO Bring it sweetie!


I may be buff, but I'll only do what you say Mistress!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

No one can deni that SickieIckie has stage talent!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Anyone catch BooGirls costume at MHC? Well... lets take a look!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Although, Scareshack stole the show!










And I heard there's a hotel video or something?


----------



## ScareShack

My ankles still hurt from the heels.
video, oh no no...lol


----------



## pyro

hey -v-v- do you have a permit for those---


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Bwahahahahaha! Remind me to wear a cup next time I wear my Tron suit.


----------



## turtle2778

OMG...i almost peed my pants. Johnny i can totally see that one. OOO TD you ROCK MAN


----------



## turtle2778

TwistedDementia said:


> No one can deni that SickieIckie has stage talent!


LMFAOOOOOOO OMG SI...YOU have found your calling


----------



## ScareShack

turtle2778 said:


> OMG...i almost peed my pants. Johnny i can totally see that one. OOO TD you ROCK MAN


mellisa, note the whip....quess thats not our secert no more....lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

turtle2778 said:


> LMFAOOOOOOO OMG SI...YOU have found your calling


Thanks! I loved that gig, although I think in the 2nd photo my *schwang* is a little low.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Hmmm... I seem to be out of source pics. Guess it's time to go back and read the "post a picture of yourself" thread again.
In the meantime, here's a picture of Ghostess impersonating Lily Munster


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wow Ghostess, better put some meaton those bones!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

OMG ,Sickie,I cant believe you said,"schwang"
everyone knows it's called a "hoo-hay"
hahahahahah


----------



## BooGirl666

Dude those are my favorite glasses!!!!


----------



## slimy

Too many at once...... my brain is exploding........


Very funny, peeps,


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wyatt Furr said:


> OMG ,Sickie,I cant believe you said,"schwang"
> everyone knows it's called a "hoo-hay"
> hahahahahah


"Who?...HEY!"


----------



## DeathTouch




----------



## turtle2778

ScareShack said:


> mellisa, note the whip....quess thats not our secert no more....lol


LMAOOOOo guess not


----------



## TwistedDementia

I think I have a pic of SS in a hotel room... or maybe not.


----------



## ScareShack

TwistedDementia said:


> I think I have a pic of SS in a hotel room... or maybe not.




Whatcha talking bout willis


----------



## BooGirl666

TD's sleepin on the job or being a photoshopin fool


----------



## turtle2778

Hey when are you peeps putting more pics on??? I need a good laugh and since i dont have no freakin photoshop i cant play..sniff sniff


----------



## ScareShack




----------



## turtle2778

Why am i ALWAYS the fat man???? Damn you always make me a man and FAT not just plump...but HUGE. LOL gee thanks johnny i feel the love now.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Should we call you Jake, instead?


----------



## Lilly

yeah but you gotta nice bike there jake! LOL


----------



## Death's Door

Heffer or not, Turtle - that is a sweet bike you got there!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

So how did the first day of school go for ya?


----------



## slightlymad

Lmao


----------



## Ghostess

Bahahahha... nice shirt!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nice helmet. Is it mandatory on the special bus?


----------



## Big Howlin

You still use velcro?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I think he got talked into using the nail gun by his older siblings...


----------



## Fangs

LMAO, FE----such a cutie you are, getting ready for school!!! :devil:+


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey, I'm just glad I'm not in diapers!! lol


----------



## Death's Door

So what's in the lunchbox?


----------



## Big Howlin

tater tots.


----------



## ScareShack




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, nice one!


----------



## pyro

john i told you i didnt like that pic-lol


----------



## slightlymad

Anybody know the due date


----------



## scareme

And who the proud daddy is?


----------



## turtle2778

OMG...THAT is jsut SICK ...>WOW manny i never knew man. LOL!!


----------



## BooGirl666

That was a pic of you I seen pyro!!! Wow!!


----------



## ScareShack

Pyro, I think u could of found a costume more fitting to ur name.

Looks like Jeff picked out ur halloween costume this year!


----------



## Big Howlin

Nice legs.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

cradle robber!


----------



## Big Howlin

Just the way I like em, young but mature....with a mustache.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I hear the 'stache tickles.


----------



## pyro

lol--- i hate fairys


----------



## turtle2778

Suuuuree YA DO. LOL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Fairy Power!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ScareShack said:


> Pyro, I think u could of found a costume more fitting to ur name.
> 
> Looks like Jeff picked out ur halloween costume this year!


Sorry, this is nothing from my line....yer on yer own!

Though, it does look like it fits, princess!


----------



## turtle2778

Poor Pyro...They just wont let up on you will they.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Blue is his color though!


----------



## ScareShack

Well Jeff, I quess now I see why it took so long to get the lil guys pic up for us to see him.
You might wanna have a talk with your mailman!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, priceless!!


----------



## pyro

Daddy ?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh, I forgot to mention, Pyro, you can start sending child support payments any time now!


----------



## pyro

i want a DNA test-----that looks nothing like me, plus i dont work for the postal service.


----------



## Death's Door

Holy Christ!!!! The set of choppers on that baby!!!!! I wouldn't be breast feeding him for sure!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

Jeff, im quessing this was from ur younger days before ur carrerr took off.
I do have to say im concerned about some of the wording.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

When you got it, you got it!


----------



## DeathTouch

And when you don't, you don't! LOL


----------



## ScareShack

im still wondering, what the stripping monkeys in the closet is about.


----------



## turtle2778

Lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wish I was as photogenic Jeff!


----------



## morgan8586

Time for a little early xmas cheer!!!!

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=9516347482


----------



## Ms. Wicked

ROFLMAO

I couldn't resist. Here's me:

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=9517596285


----------



## slightlymad

Well atleast the year wasnt wasted dancing skills have definitly improved


----------



## trishaanne

Kellie...I thought you said you can't dance...LOL. Now we don't have to wait till October to find out!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yeah, but do ya have to dance so sexilly?


----------



## DeathTouch

Ms. Wicked said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> I couldn't resist. Here's me:
> 
> http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=9517596285


Those shoes make your butt look big? LOL Yes, I put that clip on the Hauntforum DVD. I bet Zombie already saw it.


----------



## DeathTouch

Sickie Ickie said:


> Yeah, but do ya have to dance so sexilly?


Of course Sickie also thinks that when someone rips open a bag of M&Ms and they fly all over the floor, that it also sexy. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> Of course Sickie also thinks that when someone rips open a bag of M&Ms and they fly all over the floor, that it also sexy. LOL


You just talking about M&Ms flying all over the floor is sexy!


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes, and the action of ripping open the bag. It is all personal.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

DeathTouch said:


> Those shoes make your butt look big? LOL Yes, I put that clip on the Hauntforum DVD. I bet Zombie already saw it.


Me thinks you mean when I had Sickie's tombstone and asked "Does this tombstone make my a#$ look fat?"


----------



## DeathTouch

Ms. Wicked said:


> Me thinks you mean when I had Sickie's tombstone and asked "Does this tombstone make my a#$ look fat?"


Bingo! Yep. I am hoping it makes it on Hauntforum DVD this year. It should.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

It should be included I say! It may be my only big claim to fame!


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> It's going down hill from here! lol
> 
> This is a clickable picture for the video!!


I still laugh when i see this one....digging up some old ones.
p.s. lots of old pics were lost. think we need to get this going again, now that busy time is done.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That one makes me laugh too.

You look like a BB hand puppet!!


----------



## Ghostess

Where'd all the pics go? Only a few are left...


----------



## ScareShack

Ghostess said:


> Where'd all the pics go? Only a few are left...


I know a lot of the ones I posted were on my old web site so they are gone.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I still have all of the ones that I did.

Ghostess might need to be done again???


----------



## ScareShack

humm. sounds like a plan jeff!


----------



## strange1

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I still have all of the ones that I did.
> 
> Ghostess might need to be done again???


UH, NO COMMENT.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

strange1 said:


> UH, NO COMMENT.


Really, no comment...? lol

Maybe Bill needs a good going over???


----------



## slightlymad

Well.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## ScareShack

Please, go diving in ur own pool! Get out of my toilet!


----------



## slightlymad

cool fresh water


----------



## Fangs

OMG!!!!!! I'm LMAO!!!!!! Almost fell off my chair with that one!!!!!! can't...... stop...... laughing..........HELP!!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack




----------



## Sickie Ickie

I heard you had a hairy back, but you may consider using nair!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ScareShack said:


> Please, go diving in ur own pool! Get out of my toilet!





ScareShack said:


>


I'm not sure which one is worse!? LOL too funny SS!
I'm just glad I don't have monkey butt!!


----------



## pyro

hey jeff it beats scuba diving for blind eels?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I dunno about that pyro, never had a bad dive. I just wouldn't play with those eels! 


pyro said:


> hey jeff it beats scuba diving for blind eels?


----------



## ScareShack

Jeff......
That is one beautiful christmas tree....but.....
ummmm.....is that your secert santa?


----------



## ScareShack

He's having a blast at the new years party! Way to go SM!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like SS had a little time to play?

Good for a few laughs this morning!!


----------



## pyro

he has way too much time on his hands --- got milk


----------



## ScareShack

ScareShack said:


> Jeff......
> That is one beautiful christmas tree....but.....
> ummmm.....is that your secert santa?


manny, nice legs!


----------



## slightlymad

Toga

Hey does that secrete santa tickle?


----------



## ScareShack

ScareShack said:


> He's having a blast at the new years party! Way to go SM!


 dont tickle this guy....though....lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Just enough rum in the milk to keep it from spoiling.


----------



## slightlymad

But I like to play with elmo


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We want more Manny!


----------



## pyro

manny who


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Manny Manny foe fanny be fi foe fannnny, Mannnnny!


pyro said:


> manny who


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The insaaaaaaane gaaaaaame


----------



## trishaanne

How did you guys get pics of Slightlymad from our last make and take? LOL


----------



## scareme

If that is what you are wearing to your make n takes, I need to get to one.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you just want to see the hauntbabes!


----------



## pyro

haunt babes-  ---where?


----------



## slightlymad

Why do you think we get together so much...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

These NJ folks sure have a lot of fun!


----------



## pyro

so i see you touch up the pic FE---there's bottles missing & everyone is standing straight and not holding on to each other---dam your good


----------



## Sickie Ickie

There's turtle, Ms Wicked, Vlad and a bunch of others I've not yet had the pleasure of meeting! LOL


----------



## NoahFentz

Sickie Ickie said:


> There's turtle, Ms Wicked, Vlad and a bunch of others I've not yet had the pleasure of meeting! LOL


HeY I saw you at Ironstock one year. I saw your Name Tag but did not introduce myself because I had not joined the forum yet. I was only familar with The Halloween-l clan. This year will be quite different.

Oh I was the guy with the blue boa....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LOL At least you were stylish!  I'm hoping to go this year, so if I do I'll be in my usual tie dye shirt. stop me and say howdy.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Me in High School, the one with the hair. LOL


----------



## pyro

lol whos the zombie


----------



## ScareShack

wow, u did get into this makeup stuff at a young age!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yep. He made all those kids look Chinese. They were Japanese. :googly:


----------



## ScareShack

I Have a real old video showing Jeff(frightenrs ent).
You really rock man with ur guitar.......Jeff rember...u can dance.......u can jive....
Sorry for posting this brother.
Anyone who knows Jeff will pick him right out.

I wont post video...just a link





I wont post, but use ur imagine. I cant post but very, very simalar.


----------



## DeathTouch

No John that isn't Jeff. This is Jeff. He is the lead singer. This is before he was a daddy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL.
I'm so glad I didn't have a mouth full of coffee while looking at these!


----------



## gypsichic

lmaooooooooooo


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

there will be pay backs......after oct 31st.


----------



## gypsichic

thank god no pic of me exists around these parts


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

in your profile sweetie.....


----------



## gypsichic

how do you know thats really me?...........hehehehe


----------



## gypsichic

besides that - that pic is pretty small


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hell, really don't need it anyways....I'll just make it up!


----------



## gypsichic

why doesn't this surprise me? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

this was some fun...anyone remember this??
DT was a wrestler once!...?


----------



## DeathTouch

Sorry, I don't remember that.


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhh.....Is this a game?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oh yeah....just go back a few and see what was going on.


Goblin said:


> Uhhhhhh.....Is this a game?


----------



## Kaoru

LMAO...Oh god that was priceless. Nice way to add an image on there.


----------



## TwistedDementia

I think it's time for some more fun picture editing... anyone game?


----------



## TwistedDementia

This was really fun stuff!


----------

